# Drug Dogs and Hideing Drugs and Such



## weedman013 (Mar 24, 2009)

*The use of Narcotic Detector Canines​*CONDUCTING THE CANINE SEARCH OF A VEHICLE:
1. Contraband is most frequently hidden in relatively few locations on vehicles.
2. All searches of vehicles (as with any search) should be conducted according to a plan.
Vehicles should be divided into four (4) separate areas:
1. All exterior locations (including the tires and their coverings, the underside framework, wheel wells, etc.).
2. The interior portions of the passenger compartment (including the dash-board area, seats, floor coverings, head-liner, etc.).
3. The rear or trunk area of the vehicle.
4. The front or engine compartment of the vehicle.
3. Beginning the search of the exterior portion of the vehicle:
NOTE: In this search sequence, the suspect vehicle is situated with the wind blowing from the passenger to driver side of the vehicle. The search sequence is begun on the front left of the vehicle. (As in all vehicle searches, windows are in the up position, doors un-locked (closed) and the hood and trunk lids closed. Vehicle keys are in the trunk lock).
A. The exterior search will begin on the down-wind corner of the vehicle proceeding in a counter-clockwise pattern.
B. Once the starting drill is completed, the canine is deployed on examination of the exterior body surfaces proceeding from the bumper along the drivers side of the vehicle. All surfaces such as hub-caps (wheel coverings), door cracks, lighting recesses, etc. are afforded to examination by the canine.
C. On reaching the rear, drivers side corner of the vehicle, the canine continues its search across the back exterior portion of the vehicle. All surfaces again, including the underside of the trunk, cracks, tail-light fixtures, etc., are afforded to examination by the canine.
D. On continuing the search sequence from the passenger side, rear corner of the vehicle, the canine is afforded all locations as those mentioned in Section-B above.
E. On reaching the front, passenger side corner of the vehicle, the canine is afforded all areas such as the underside of the engine compartment, the bumper area, the grill area and the lighting recess areas.
This completes the exterior, vehicle search sequence of a narcotic detector canine.
4. SEARCH OF THE INTERIOR (PASSENGER COMPARTMENT) OF THE VEHICLE:
The canine is then directed by the handler to the passenger door of the vehicle and all steps as shown in here should be completed by the canine team within the passenger, interior portion of the vehicle.
A. The interior search will begin at the drivers door. On opening the door, the starting drill is performed and the canine directed to the area below the steering column. (The interior search is directed from the dash-board area into the rear seat area.)
B. On beginning the search, the canine is un-leashed and the handler at this point closes the door allowing the door to remain partially open directing the canine to search.
C. The canine should be directed to search the entire dash-board area, both front and underside surfaces.
D. The canine is then directed into the rear seat portion of the interior passenger compartment.
E. The canine is again directed to search the head-liner area, seat area and side panel areas.
NOTE: The canine needs to especially be afforded the opportunity to thoroughly check the seat seams both at the floor level and where the upright back portion and the seat portion of the seat joins.
The canine is then removed after all areas have been checked within the interior portion of the passenger compartment.
5. The canine is then directed to the rear or trunk portion of the vehicle.
A. The keys to the vehicle being searched in the trunk lock, the handler then opens the trunk and directs the canine to begin the search of the trunk area.
The canine should be directed naturally, to search any and all contents of the trunk
The canine is then removed from the trunk area of the vehicle completing the search of the rear or trunk portion of the vehicle.
6. The canine is then directed by the handler to the front end, or engine compartment of the vehicle.
NOTE: Naturally, no canine will search the engine compartment of a vehicle that has recently been operated. If the vehicle is still very hot from operation and has not had sufficient time to cool, the canine should only be made to search the exterior and underside portion of the front end section.
NOTE: Prior to any search, every handler should always keep in mind that in today's ways and means of narcotics traffickers, there may be explosive or destructive devices situated on vehicle, within dwellings, etc. If there should be any doubt, have an experienced Explosives Ordinance Technician proceed in securing the vehicle or situation PRIOR to initiating any search for narcotic contraband.
The following information is tips or "indicators" that handlers should note while searching vehicles for contraband.
A. Freshly painted surfaces or areas that appear to have been "sealed" with epoxy or other plastic type sprays.
B. Freshly re-welded seams.
C. "New" rust at joints that apparently, have recently been resealed.
D. Screw or bolts heads that have apparent new wrench or screwdriver damage from recently being turned.
E. Accessories or new body sections that have been added to alter the original body configuration of the vehicle.
F. Strong odor of talcum powder or air fresheners.
G. Strong odor of recently re-glued areas.
H. New stitching or new fabric on upholstered areas.
I. New material on door panels or head-liner areas.
J. New wiring or switches that are not "standard" options on vehicles. (Wire and switches could be used to operate "trap-doors.")
K. While tapping on surface walls, a hollow sound or tap that cannot be felt on the reverse side might indicate a void with contraband between the surfaces.
L. Areas that have recently been worked on. (i.e. no grease or undercoating material has been removed and the seams are clean.)
M. Additional battery or power sources. (Contraband concealed inside. Battery is actually fake.)
N. Additional fuel cell, bladders or tanks. (Contraband, even though the cell, bladder or tank is full, may be taped inside to the wall of the container or suspended using wire or string.)
O. Fuel gauge showing 1/2 full and tank while tapping on exterior surface, sounds full.
P. Several fuel filler caps with only one tank.
Q. New screws, rivets or bolts.
R. "Hot"/"Cold" areas felt on examination by feel. (Areas that should be entirely hot or entirely cold but are different when felt. False compartments could be between the compartments concealing contraband.)
NOTE: Prior to any search, every handler should always keep in mind that in today's ways and means of narcotics traffickers, there may be explosive or destructive devices situated on vehicle, within dwellings, etc. If there should be any doubt, have an experienced Explosives Ordinance Technician proceed in securing the vehicle or situation PRIOR to initiating any search for narcotic contraband.​SEARCH OF THE EXTERIOR OF THE VEHICLE:
Listed below are areas that have been documented as concealment locations.
Area of Concealment Method of Concealment
Wheel coverings
Taping or magnetic container holding contraband.
Tires:
After disassembly of tire from rim, taped inside of the tire and placing back on to vehicle.
Wheel wells:
False compartment or containers taped or fastened with magnets to the rear, underside or otherwise area not visible without disassembly.
False compartments:
Under the trunk area, to the underside of the floor pans, etc..
Frame work:
Taped or magnetic containers concealed within the frame work and then re -welded.
Lights:
Contraband affixed with tape, magnets, etc., in the void.
Bumper:
Contraband affixed with tape, magnets or wire to the rear side out of sight. The area behind the lights, including reflector lights.
Fuel Tanks: (Propane/Petroleum) False fuel tanks (half fuel and half concealment area.)
NOTE:
a. Always check inside of the filler cap for proof containers suspended within the tank.
b. Officers should also keep in mind the "piston-type" shock absorbers in newer type vehicle bumpers. Contraband can be stored the void of these allowing concealment.
Area of Concealment Method of Concealment
Kick panels: front at feet area)
Contraband taped to the back side of panel located in and the panel re-installed.
False Fire-wall
Concealed area with contraband stashed in the void and then dash-board area re-installed.
Top Dash-pad
Pad removed and contraband taped to the underside with the pad re-installed.
Dash-board:
Contraband taped to rear side or magnetic container affixed out of sight.
Air Conditioning or Heating:
Hoses or duct removed and Hoses/Ducts contraband secreted inside with the hose re-installed.
Glove box:
Box removed and contraband taped or secreted using a magnetic container to the top side of the box and then re-installing the box.
Radio or Tape Players:
Accessory removed and contraband affixed with tape or magnet to top side and accessory re-installed.
NOTE: The accessory should also be operated to ensure that the unit is not a "false accessory with contraband secreted inside.​SEARCH OF PASSENGER COMPARTMENT OF THE VEHICLE:
Area of Concealment Method of Concealment
Ash-tray:
The ash-tray should be removed from its bracket the area behind it checked. Behind most ash-trays in dash areas is a void large enough to secret a quantity of contraband.
Steering column/wheel:
Contraband taped around steering column and the outside casing re-installed around the contraband. The horn or center portion of the steering wheel on most vehicles can also be removed and allow a substantial size void to hide secret contraband.
Front seat: including head-rest)
Seat removed from vehicle head-rest) and upholstery removed securing contraband to
framework and then re-installing the seat.
NOTE: If head-rest are "pull-up type", pull up and ensure that the head-rest is not hollowed-out with a cavity allowing secreting of contraband.
Head-liner: (including dome light)
Head-liner remove contraband to be taped head-liner re-installed.
Doors:
Panels removed and contraband secreted with-in door frame work and panel re- installed.
NOTE: In many situations, the ash-trays are pulled out and the contraband suspended inside of the void area with wire and the ash-tray re-installed.
False compartment under floor:
Void areas created to secret contraband and carpet re-installed.
False compartments: rear seat\trunk area) areas created to secret contraband and then seat back re-stalled to cover area.
NOTE: Most situations such as these hiding locations have "trap-doors" with switches that are located in the dash area or kick-panel area.​SEARCH OF PASSENGER COMPARTMENT OF THE VEHICLE:
Area of Concealment Method of Concealment
Rear window deck, side-panels:
Contraband affixed to framework by tape
Seat area:
Seats removed and contraband taped or wired to frame work and then re-upholstered and re-installed.
Doors:
Panels removed and contraband secreted within door frame work and panel re-installed.
NOTE: In many situations, the ash-trays are pulled out and the contraband suspended in- side of the void area with wire and the ash-tray re-installed.
Spare tire:
Tire removed from wheel contraband secreted within the tire and then re-installed onto the wheel.
Spare tire well:
False compartment or secreted with tape or magnetic container and wheel placed on top of contraband concealing from sight.
Underside of trunk lid:
Structural members, contraband secreted inside and then re-welded. Between trunk lid layers and then re-welded.​SEARCH OF ENGINE COMPARTMENT OR FRONT END OF THE VEHICLE:
Area of Concealment Method of Concealment
"Stump" or "gravel" pans:
Contraband concealed in magnetic containers or with tape to the out-of- sight portion.
Radiators:
Contraband concealed inside of the radiator in watertight containers.
Windshield washer, brake fluid:
Contraband concealed transmission fluid reservoirs inside of these areas in water-tight containers.
Air Cleaner, carburetor area:
Contraband taped or affixed to interior portions of area in magnetic containers.
Grill:
Contraband affixed with tape, wire or magnetic containers.
Bumper:
Contraband affixed to side with tape, wire or magnetic containers.
NOTE: Officers should also keep in mind the "piston-type" shock absorbers in newer type vehicle bumpers. Contraband can be stored within the void of these allowing concealment.
Engine oil pan:
Pan removed and contraband taped or placed into water-tight magnetic container to wall of pan and pan replaced.
Axle (front & rear) housings:
Service plates removed and contraband in water-tight containers placed inside allowing concealment.
This completes the entire process of vehicle search utilizing a narcotic detector canine.​CONDUCTING THE CANINE SEARCH OF AIRCRAFT (COMMERCIAL AND PRIVATE):
1. Commercial aircraft have long been vehicles used in smuggling operations.
2. Lately, private aircraft have been an increasing problem and one that will be​increasingly encountered.
Due to the numerous types of and different variations of aircraft, a basic operational search will be explained. If a thorough search is necessary of an aircraft, an airframe and power plant mechanic must be utilized.
The following areas have been utilized to conceal and transport secreted contraband on aircraft.
3. The canine should be afforded to inspect all service access panels due to these areas affording large void areas for secreting contraband.
4. REMEMBER: When in doubt, have an airframe and power plant mechanic perform the search. Considerable amount of damage can be done within seconds to fragile avionic instruments.
5. Canines should never be allowed on top of the wings of aircraft Considerable damage can be done to control surfaces.
6. Cockpit areas should always be manually searched to avoid any damage as mentioned in #4, above.
The following information is tips or "indicators" that handlers should note while searching aircraft for contraband.
A. Freshly painted surfaces or areas that appear to have been "sealed" with epoxy or other plastic type sprays.
B. Freshly re-welded seams.
C. "New" rust at joints that apparently, have recently been resealed.
D. Screw or bolts heads that have apparent new wrench or screwdriver damage from recently being turned.
E. Accessories or new body sections that have been added to alter the original body configuration of the vehicle.
F. Strong odor of talcum powder or air fresheners.
G. Strong odor of recently re-glued areas.
H. New stitching or new fabric on upholstered areas.
I. New material on door panels or head-liner areas.
J. New wiring or switches that are not "standard" options on vehicle. (Wire and switches could be used to operate "trap-doors".)
K. While tapping on surface walls, a hollow sound or tap that cannot be felt on the reverse side might indicate a void with contraband between the surfaces.
L. Areas that have recently been worked on. (i.e. no grease or undercoating material has been removed and the seams are clean.)
M. Additional battery or power sources. (Contraband concealed inside. Battery is actually fake.)
N. Additional fuel cell, bladders or tanks. (Contraband, even though the cell, bladder or tank is full, may be taped inside to the wall of the container or suspended using wire or string.)
O. Fuel gauge showing 1/2 full and tank while tapping on exterior surface, sounds full.
P. Several fuel filler caps with only one tank.
Q. New screws, rivets or bolts.
R. New "paint-over" jobs.
S. Registration number not conforming to F.A.A. regulations.
T. Retractable landing gear doors damaged from grass or dirt field take-offs and/or landings.
U. Considerable amounts of dirt/mud on underside body panels of aircraft indicating grass or dirt field take-offs and/or landings.
V. Propeller tips nicked or damaged indicating high grass or dirt field take-offs and/or landings
W. Avionics that are not properly installed in control panel but are available for use in mobile operation.​
SEARCH OF COMMERCIAL AIRCRAFT:
Area of Concealment Method of Concealment
Lavatories of Commercial Aircraft:
Contraband is concealed using tape, wire or magnetic containers within the following areas;
a. Hand towel dispensers
b. Toilets
c. Trash receptacles
d. Air-frame inspection access doors.
(Certain model air-craft.)
e. Lighting receptacles
Seats:
Contraband secreted on underside of seat with tape or magnetic container.
Baggage compartment: (over seats)
Contraband secreted in service access areas.
* Oxygen tank compartment:
Contraband secreted under service access panel.
* Life raft or preserver area:
Contraband secreted among rafts or preservers.
* Forward or aft galleys:
Contraband secreted using tape or magnetic
containers usually in service access panels or trash receptacles.
* Baggage compartments:
Contraband secreted in airframe inspection or
service access panel areas.
* Denotes areas that contraband is usually stored by employees of suspect airlines.​SEARCH OF PRIVATE AIRCRAFT:
Area of Concealment Method of Concealment
Baggage compartments:
Contraband secreted within service access panels.
Tail section:
Contraband secreted within airframe via service access panel.
Wing baggage compartment:
Contraband stored in packaging for trans-partition.
Wing tips:
Tips removed and contraband taped in-side and tip re-installed.
Passenger compartment: (as shown in commercial vehicle section of this information.)
Wing/bladder fuel tanks:
Contraband may be secreted inside of tank in watertight container.
Wheel retractor compartments:
Contraband may be secreted using tape or magnetic containers.​CONDUCTING THE CANINE SEARCH OF DWELLINGS:
1. The search of a dwelling (any search) should be well planned, mentally dividing the area to be searched into sections and proceeding methodically.
2. The spiral search for dwellings is usually the best one to deploy a canine on in search of narcotics.
3. Ensure that all fans or air conditioners, anything that can alter air currents or patterns, are turned off to avoid confusing the canine in his work.
NOTE: Prior to any search, every handler should always keep in mind that in today's ways and means of narcotics traffickers, there may be explosive or destructive devices situated on vehicle, within dwellings, etc.... If there should be any doubt, have an experienced Explosives Ordinance Technician proceed in securing the vehicle or situation PRIOR to initiating any search for narcotic contraband.
Due to the endless configurations, different houses, buildings, warehouses, there is no need to attempt to show different patterns of search. As shown in sections #1 and #2, the search should be thought out and carried out using the spiral search pattern towards the center of the area being searched.​SEARCH OF DWELLINGS:
Listed below are the areas that contraband has been found concealed within dwellings, building, warehouses, etc.. (Remember. Narcotics traffickers have the time to think of new and trying ways of entering their illicit trade into the United States. It is not possible to list but a fraction of the ways they have tried:
Telephone base & handle Cigarette Package Inside wigs
Under sinks or tubs Base of lamp Mattresses​ Closet or dresser Wall/ceiling fixtures Pictures clothing, shoes, etc. Flashlights Light switches Hollow doors
Inside curtain rods Behind base boards Window shades
Inside appliances Inside refrigerators Inside books
Under furniture Kitchen canisters Fish tanks
Pet housing Baby diapers Laundry soap
The list could go on and on. Narcotics traffickers will put their narcotics anywhere and then some of any place that you can think of. DO NOT OVERLOOK anything, especially the obvious.
SPECIAL NOTE: Before ever deploying a canine in search of narcotics, ensure that there
are no poisons or irritants out in the open. Also ensure that no poisons such as lye, sulfuric
acid, etc., have been purposely left out to do harm to your canine.​
WAY'S SMUGGLERS HAVE ENTER CONTRABAND INTO THE COUNTRY:
1. Asphalt Tanker Trucks
CONCEALMENT TECHNIQUE: Hot liquid asphalt tankers are loaded with marijuana in front and/or rear compartments with a bona fide middle asphalt compartment dividing the two bogus compartments.
INDICATORS: To date the best method is the "hot/cold wall hands on test." This is accomplished by feeling the sides of the tanker from front to back to detect any section which is not hot. If a cold section is found, a false compartment is probable because the entire outside metal skin should be hot if the tanker is bona fide.
2. BASKETS
CONCEALMENT TECHNIQUE: Hand woven palm fiber (raffia) baskets with marijuana inside each tube-like strand.
INDICATORS: Probing with a knife resulting in a sample of marijuana and excessive weight are indicators. Commercially available baskets already filled with marijuana have been reported from Jamaica.
3. BATTERIES
a. CONCEALMENT TECHNIQUE: Display model twelve volt boat/auto battery cases capable of concealing drugs within the empty interior cells.
INDICATORS: One indicator is that a display model battery case filled with drugs is probably lighter than a normal 12 volt battery. Another is to test the battery by placing a metal bar across the positive and negative terminals. In addition a screw driver can be used to pry open the top plate's battery cell covers.
b. CONCEALMENT TECHNIQUE: "D" cell flashlight battery equipped with a small "AA" battery inside and then filled with heroin.
INDICATORS: No external indicator could be detected in this case.​4. BOATS
a. CONCEALMENT TECHNIQUE: Buoyancy compartments of small sail boat filled with marijuana and the original fiberglass covering replaced professionally.
INDICATORS: Tapping the side buoyancy compartments produced a dull thud rather than the expected hollow sound. Drilling a small hole from the inside floor area produced a sample of marijuana.
b. CONCEALMENT TECHNIQUE: Watertight metal contraband box attached to the outside hull below the waterline. Box is detachable and retrievable by means of wire cables and snap-on clips.
INDICATORS: No specific indicators for this concealment will be notices.
5. BODY CARRY/CLOTHING/SHOES
a. CONCEALMENT TECHNIQUES: Tailored to fit vest, underwear and leg/ankle bandages with custom shaped drugs/money/other contraband inside the devices.
INDICATORS: Loose fitting clothing: as much as a size or two larger than a proper fit. Use of wraps or other clothing that is not consistent with the prevailing climate. A stiff posture and gait. One technique used by officers to reveal the use of this technique is to observe the subject bend over. If bending is difficult, suspicion should be aroused.
b. CONCEALMENT TECHNIQUES: Waistband of trousers filled with heroin.
INDICATORS: Bulges in trousers waistband lining are indications of a concealment. A search of the inner stitching of the trousers can disclose this concealment.
c. CONCEALMENT TECHNIQUES: False soles and heels of shoes worn by the subject or carried in luggage.
INDICATORS: Odor of glue is often present from the recent separation and re-gluing of the outer or inner sole and heel. Shoes are often new and show very little wear, whereas the other clothing articles worn by the subject may be well worn. Drilling from the bottom exterior side is a proven method to disclose the presence of drugs.
6. BOOKS/MAGAZINES
a. CONCEALMENT TECHNIQUE: Hardback covers of children's story books used to conceal cocaine.
INDICATORS: Mail inspectors at a Customs international mail facility became suspicious by an odor of glue on the covers which was not consistent with the used condition of the books. Highly compressed cocaine had been placed between the thick cardboard layers of the book covers.
b. CONCEALMENT TECHNIQUE: Rolled magazine mail parcel used to conceal an inner core package of heroin.
INDICATORS: Previous mail seizures of magazines from Pakistan. Though mailed from Pakistan, the package had a Japanese return address and even had cancelled Japanese stamps on it which further aroused the inspector's suspicion.
7. BOTTLES
CONCEALMENT TECHNIQUE: Heroin concealed within professionally sealed Liquor bottles further contained within cardboard cartons.
INDICATORS: The bottles displayed no sloshing sounds when shaken.
8. CANS
a. CONCEALMENT TECHNIQUES: Beer and soft drink cans with professionally sealed lids or screw tops or bottoms.
INDICATORS: The cans have a sloshing sound, and tapping the upper portion produces a resonant sound, but tapping the bottom portion results in a dull muted sound. Also, the cans with cocaine are heavier then those filled with beer.
b. CONCEALMENT TECHNIQUES: Aerosol spray cans modified in three ways; totally filled with drugs and permanently sealed; fitted with a cylinder of the bona fide product; or bottom end fitted with an 'o' ring adaptor (female threads) and a plug (male).
INDICATOR: Spray testing of the aerosol does not produce any liquid, yet the can feels heavy as if full. When a cylinder is inserted into the aerosol can, a quantity of CO 2 gas is included to allow for about 2 to 3 sprays only. In the 'o' ring and plug method the bottom fits very tightly into the can and often requires a wrench to remove it. Reverse (clockwise) threads re often used as normal removal of screwed on items involves a counterclockwise direction.
c. CONCEALMENT TECHNIQUE: Tin cans sealed professionally with a commercially available canning machine.
INDICATORS: Clues to the concealment depends on the purported commodity shown on the label. If a liquid commodity is on the label, shaking the can is a good test. Liquids are normally heavier than drugs, so a lighter than normal can might contain drugs. Evidence of recent application of the label such as fresh glue or uneven seams can be an indicator. Sometimes the top and bottom plates of the cans are inadvertently installed from different types or colors of metal by the smugglers.
9. CONTAINERS
CONCEALMENT TECHNIQUE: "CO-3 GLOBAL Container" with factory built double floor, primarily used to ship air cargo.
INDICATORS: No obvious indicators. However, when the container is raised on​a forklift the double floor becomes apparent. Removal of the sheet metal inner floor covering reveals a four inch thick layer of styrofoam between the two floors. With the styrofoam removed a substantial, concealment area becomes available to internal cargo conspirators.
10. FILM
CONCEALMENT TECHNIQUE: Highly sophisticated concealment of cocaine within Polaroid film cartridges.
INDICATORS: Comparison of a bona fide twin pack and the cocaine filled packs produces the following:
(1) no difference in the cardboard product box
(2) purple printing on bogus film pack is darker (3) bogus film pack is wrapped in clear plastic, while the bona fide one had aluminum foil
(4) serrated edges of the plastic wrapping on the bogus film pack is produced by household pinking shears, whereas the bona fide pack's serrated edges are wider and larger.
11. Fish/Shrimp
a. CONCEALMENT TECHNIQUE: Live tropical fish in triple plastic aquatic environments used to mask the presence of submersed packages of liquid cocaine.
INDICATORS: The air waybill had no address or telephone number for the consignee. A strong odor of acetone was noted.
b. CONCEALMENT TECHNIQUE: Frozen shrimp from Ecuador used to encase rectangular blocks of compressed cocaine.
INDICATORS: Shipping instructions found on documents accompanying the frozen fish aroused a Customs inspector's suspicion. These instructions required that the shrimp be delivered to an unusual consignee who turned out to be non-existent.
c. CONCEALMENT TECHNIQUE: Gutting of whole fish and insertion of drugs in the mid-section followed by repackaging to make them appear normal.
INDICATORS: A Customs inspector's suspicion was aroused because fresh fish are normally iced down in cooler and not placed in carry-on luggage.
12. FURNITURE/LUMBER/WOODEN PRODUCTS
a. CONCEALMENT TECHNIQUE: Heroin from Thailand in the routed out sides of wooden dividers.
INDICATORS: Dividers were shipped from a source country; they were sent by an individual in Bangkok to himself in the U.S. care of a third party; freight charges were prepaid in cash; drilling the sides of the dividers revealed heroin.
b. CONCEALMENT TECHNIQUE: Commercial shipment of wooden lamps and gaming tables professionally constructed at a factory in Lebanon to conceal hashish and hashish oil.
INDICATORS: No exterior evidence of modification could detected.
c. CONCEALMENT TECHNIQUE: Commercial shipment of lumber "planks" of mahogany wood from Honduras to be used in making picnic tables.
INDICATORS: Routine canine inspection of stacks of lumber after off-loading. After canine indication, boards were x-rayed showing routed out cavities inside of the board with each board holding approximately three (3) kilograms of cocaine.
d. CONCEALMENT TECHNIQUE: False bottom of wooden shipping crates.
INDICATORS: No obvious indicators.
e. CONCEALMENT TECHNIQUE: Hollowed out sides of wooden boxes used to conceal cocaine.
INDICATORS: Abnormally thick side panels of the boxes alerted a Customs inspector. Use of a hand operated drill produced a sample of cocaine.
f. CONCEALMENT TECHNIQUE: Plywood sheets specially laminated to create internal compartments, and a stack of plywood sheets strapped together to conceal a large internal void area.
INDICATORS: Unusual thickness of the plywood sheets were noted by Customs inspectors.
g. CONCEALMENT TECHNIQUE: Commercial shipment of 2" x 10" x 10' wood planks with routed slots capable of holding two kilograms of cocaine per plank.
INDICATORS: Prior information. The task of selecting the specific planks containing drugs in a semi-trailer, train or vessel shipment is so difficult that it is recommended that a dog be utilized if sufficient suspicion of the shipment exists.
The list of information containing Concealment Methods and their indicators could go on and on.
The purpose of this information to handlers deploying narcotic detector dogs is to instill that smugglers will utilize ANY method that they possibly can to bring illegal contraband into the country.​
*Knowledge Is Power Baby!
The fourth amendment to the U.S. Constitution limits the powers of the police to perform searches and seizures, requiring that any such search or seizure performed be "reasonable." Generally, satisfaction of this "reasonableness" requirement necessitates that police officers obtain prior judicial approval in the form of an arrest or search warrant before a search or seizure is performed. Recognizing the impracticality of officers obtaining arrest or search warrants prior to every search or seizure, the U.S. Supreme Court has recognized a number of exceptions to the warrant requirement that allow, under certain circumstances, searches and seizures to be reasonably performed without prior judicial approval. Each of these recognized exceptions has its own set of requirements, necessary factual predicates that must be present before the exception applies, and specific limits on the scope of action allowed where no warrant is obtained.​*​*Consequently, the officer contemplating a traffic stop is confronted with a series of questions that must be answered if compliance with the fourth amendment is to be achieved. First, is the contemplated action a "search" or "seizure"? Second, if it is, does an exception to the warrant requirement potentially apply to the contemplated action? Third, where a recognized exception potentially applies, is the required factual predicate present? Finally, is the contemplated action within the scope allowed under the particular exception?​*​*Typically, a traffic stop involves a series of police actions constituting searches and seizures. The car stop described at the beginning of this article provides an example of such a sequence of police actions. The officers stop the car because the driver fails to signal a turn. Once the car is s they see the passenger bend over in his seat, and upon closer scrutiny, observe through the car's window the open container of malt liquor at the passenger's feet. Based upon this observation the passenger is arrested. Further inquiry reveals that the driver is underage and unlicensed. This knowledge prompts the issuance of a citation, a neither the unlicensed driver nor the now arrested owner could lawfully drive the car from where it had been stopped, it is also necessary for the officers to impound the car. Pursuant to the impoundment, they perform an inventory of the car's contents, locating marijuana in the glove compartment. Discovery of the illegal drug prompts a broader search of the car, during which the handgun is discovered. Each new discovery requires the officers to make an assessment regarding what additional actions may be lawfully taken. Any traffic stop may result in a similar progression of discoveries and necessitate decisions of constitutional significance.​*​*THE STOP: INVESTIGATIVE DETENTION
When a police officer, through a show of lawful authority, causes a motorist to stop his car, this action constitutes a seizure of both the motorist and the car. The fourth amendment commands that all such seizures be "reasonable," but decisions of the U.S. Supreme Court make warrant less stops of this sort lawful where an officer is in possession of facts amounting to at least reasonable suspicion that the driver or some other person in the car is engaged in some type of criminal conduct. (As will be discussed in part two of this article, an officer in possession of facts amounting to probable cause to arrest an occupant of a car or probable cause to believe a car contains evidence of a crime is empowered to take significant warrant less actions beyond merely stopping the car).​*​*In United States v. Sharpe, for example, an agent of the Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) observed a blue pick-up truck with an attached camper shell traveling on a coastal North Carolina highway in tandem with a blue Pontiac Bonneville. The agent made this observation in an area he knew to be frequented by drug traffickers, and he also knew that pick-ups with camper shells were vehicles frequently used to carry large quantities of illicit drugs. Driving an unmarked car, the agent followed the truck and car and noted that the windows of the pick's camper shell were covered with a quilted material. He also saw that the truck was riding low on its springs in the rear and that the camper did not bounce or sway appreciably when the truck drove over bumps or around curves. These facts caused the agent to conclude that the truck was heavily loaded. The agent followed the two vehicles for about 20 miles and determined that an investigative stop was appropriate. He radioed for assistance, and in response, a marked patrol car of the South Carolina Highway Patrol joined the procession. Within a minute of the appearance of the marked car, the truck and Pontiac turned off the highway onto a road that passed through a campground and accelerated to a speed considerably above the posted limit. In assessing the reasonableness of the investigative stop that followed, the U.S. Supreme Court stated that a finding of reasonable suspicion that the occupants of the two vehicles were engaged in criminal conduct was "abundantly supported" by the facts set forth.​*​*In determining whether reasonable suspicion exists, officers should examine the circumstances before them critically, employing previously acquired knowledge training, and make a common sense assessment. Officers must also be prepared to relate the facts upon which they relied in the likely event that their actions are legally challenged at a time. These demands obviously favor officers who are observant, take careful notes, and who are articulate on the witness stand.​*

​*AUTOMATIC AUTHORIZATIONS​*​*Once an officer has lawfully stopped a vehicle, there are certain actions he may take with no additional factual justification. These authorizations include: (1) ordering the person or persons reasonably suspected of criminal conduct out of the vehicle; (2) asking the driver for his driver's license and vehicle registration; (3) asking the driver and occupants questions; (4) seeking consent to search the car; (5) locating and examining the vehicle identification number; (6) examining the exterior of the car and portions of the interior that may be viewed without entry; and (7) controlling the car and its occupants for the brief period of time required to accomplish the purpose of the stop.​*​*Ordering Suspects Out of the Car​*​*In Pennsylvania v. Mimms, the U.S. Supreme Court held that whenever a police officer lawfully stops a car for a traffic violation, he may with no additional justification order the driver out of the car. In Mimms two officers of the Philadelphia Police Department stopped Mimms' car because the license plate displayed upon it had expired. The officers knew no other facts that pointed to any other criminal conduct. One of the officers ordered Mimms to step out of the car and produce his driver's license and registration card. As Mimms got out the officer noticed a bulge under Mimms' sports jacket, and fearing that Mimms was armed, performed a pat down search. The discovery of a .38 caliber revolver in Mimms' waistband was the result. Since the officer's observation of the bulge under Mimms' coat was a direct result of his order that Mimms get out of his car, the Court was asked to rule on the reasonableness of this order. Based primarily upon concerns for officer safety, the Court held the order reasonable. Subsequent U.S. Supreme Court cases support the power to order out of a car passengers reasonably suspected of criminal conduct.​*​*Producing Required Documents​*​*Because operating a motor vehicle on public highways is a privilege rather than a right, it is constitutional to require a lawfully stopped driver to produce a driver's license upon request, the vehicle registration, and other documents required by statute. The acquisition of the information contained in these documents gives an officer important facts to assist him in determining whether he is confronting innocent or criminal conduct. Inconsistencies between documents or between what is found in the documents and what the officer is told by the driver may provide clues to criminal behavior that might otherwise be overlooked. Refusal to produce required documents will almost universally constitute criminal behavior under State statutes. Thus, demand for and examination of required documentation by a police officer is a sound early step in investigating a stopped vehicle and its driver.​*​*Questioning Occupants​*​*A police officer gathering information may also briefly question a stopped car's driver and other occupants of the car where the car and occupants have been lawfully stopped. The U.S. Supreme Court has made clear that such questioning may take place without any prior Miranda-type warnings, so long as the persons questioned have not been placed under arrest or subjected to arrest-type treatment. This is true even where an officer may have determined that he has lawful grounds for arrest and has decided to effect such an arrest. Despite the fact that no warnings are required, persons being questioned do enjoy a constitutional right not to respond, and although a failure to respond may be taken into consideration as an officer weighs facts in assessing whether probable cause to arrest or search exists, a person's failure to respond probably cannot constitute in itself a criminal offense, since the person is merely exercising a right guaranteed by the Constitution.​*​*Requesting Consent to Search​*​*An officer who has lawfully stopped a car may request that the person in lawful control of (generally the driver) waive his fourth amendment rights and give his consent to a search of the car. If such a consent is obtained, the officer should be prepared to prove at a later time that the consent was voluntarily given, that the person giving the consent was in lawful control of the items searched, and that the search performed was within the scope of the consent that was given.​*​*Locating and Examining the Vehicle Identification Number (VIN)​*​*Federal regulation requires that cars and trucks sold in the United States be marked with a unique identifying number and that this number be placed in certain specified places on the vehicle. For recently manufactured passenger cars, the number must be displayed on the dashboard so that it may be read outside the car through the windshield. Due to the importance of this unique identifier in the regulation of vehicles that travel on public highways, and a person's lack of significant privacy interest in what his vehicle's number might be, the U.S. Supreme Court has recognized the power of an officer who has lawfully stopped a vehicle to locate and examine this number. Included in this power is the authorization, where necessary, to enter the vehicle to reveal the VIN.​*

​*Examining the Exterior and Portions of the Interior Exposed to Public View​*​*The fourth amendment does not require officers who approach a lawfully stopped car to wear blinders. The exterior of a car on a public highway is exposed to the public view, and it is unreasonable for a person to expect that a car's exterior appearance is therefore private. Consequently, an officer's visual inspection of the exterior of a stopped car does not constitute a "search" for fourth amendment purposes. Portions of the interior that are likewise exposed to the public view due to the placement of windows, etc., are also not private, and an officer's visual examination of these areas from outside the car is also not a fourth amendment "'search." As a result, officers approaching a lawfully stopped vehicle frequently are exposed to a wealth of information which they may lawfully use for investigative purposes.​*​*In Colorado v. Bannister, an officer approached a car parked in a service station lot that he had observed a short time earlier being driven in excess of the speed limit. When the officer neared the car, the driver and another occupant got out. The officer asked the driver for his driver's license and also looked inside the car through the window of the driver's door. The interior of the car was illuminated somewhat by the lights of the service station. In an open cubby in the console between the car's front bucket seats, the officer saw some chrome lug nuts, and on the floorboard, he saw two lug wrenches. These items caught his eye since he had recently heard a radio broadcast reporting a theft of car parts in the immediate vicinity, and among the stolen items were chrome lug nuts. He then realized that the two occupants of the car matched the description he had heard of the car part thieves, promptly placed them under arrest and entered the car seizing the lug nuts and wrenches. The U.S. Supreme Court held that the officer's viewing of the lug nuts and wrench through the car window was entirely lawful.​*​*Similarly, in Texas v. Brown, an officer who had stopped a car at a driver's license checkpoint asked the driver, who remained seated in his car, for his driver's license. While the driver reached into his pocket, the officer shined a flashlight through the driver's door window and observed falling from the man's hand an opaque, un inflated balloon that apparently contained a small quantity of some substance. When the driver then reach into the glove compartment, the officer shifted both his position and the beam of his light so that he could better see the interior of the glove compartment. Illegal drugs were discovered in the balloon and in the glove compartment during a search prompted by the officer's observation. The Court in its review of the case found the officer's viewing of the car's interior lawful.​*​*In United States v. Sharpe, (discussed earlier in this article) where the DEA agent had caused the pick-up truck with the camper shell to be stopped, the agent after being refused consent to search the truck by the driver stepped on the rear of the truck to confirm his suspicions that the truck was loaded to the limits of its springs and put his nose to the back of the camper shell, thereby detecting the odor of marijuana. These investigative actions were held lawful by the Court.​*​*An officer who has lawfully stopped a vehicle should employ his senses to gather information pertinent to his investigation. Information he gathers from outside the vehicle through sight, smell, touch, hearing, and even taste is lawfully available to him for use in determining what additional investigative steps may be lawful under the circumstances.​*​*Controlling the Car and its Occupants for the Period Necessary to Carry Out the Initial Purpose of the Stop
An officer who stops a car for investigative purposes is seeking to quickly determine whether his suspicions are unfounded so that the stop may be terminated, or whether his suspicions are accurate and can be verified so that they may blossom into probable cause to arrest or search. A stop based upon reasonable suspicion may be lawfully maintained for a few minutes, unless the suspicion is more quickly dispelled, so that officers may take the investigative steps previously discussed in this article. During this brief period the officers may maintain the status quo by keeping the car and its occupants where they have been stopped.​*​*Where an officer decides to extend the stop beyond the brief initial period, or to take steps more intrusive than those previously discussed, such as searching or restraining the detained persons or searching the stopped car, he must be prepared to demonstrate additional factual justification for his actions if he is to comply with the Constitution. These greater investigative or protective steps and their required factual predicates are the subject of the conclusion of this article.​*​*Pat-Down Searches of Detained Suspects​*​*In Pennsylvania v. Mimms, officers of the Philadelphia Police Department stopped a car because the license plate displayed on it had expired. The officers ordered the driver from the car and noticed a bulge under his sport coat when he emerged. One of the officers immediately patted the outside of the man's coat with his hand, felt what he believed to be a revolver, and reached under the coat to remove it. The object the officer had felt was a .38 caliber revolver. This type of pat-down or frisk search was first approved by the U.S. Supreme Court in the case Terry v. Ohio. In order for such a search to be lawfully performed, the officer making the search must know facts that would cause a reasonable person to suspect that the person to be searched is armed and consequently posing a threat to the officer or others.​*​*In Mimms the peculiar appearance of the driver's outer clothing provided the factual justification for a pat-down search. Other facts that might cause an officer to reasonably suspect that a person he has stopped is armed are almost too numerous to catalog. Officers should weigh the facts in a specific instance and make a quick common sense determination of the legality of a pat-down. They should be prepared at a later time to recount the specific facts that caused them to suspect that the person searched was armed.​*​*It is important also that officers performing a pat-down search restrict their actions to those allowed by this exception to the warrant requirement. The search begins with a pat-down of the person's outer clothing. It may proceed to an entry into the clothing or removal of the clothing only where the pat-down reveals some item reasonably suspected to be a deadly weapon, or where outer clothing is of a thickness or nature that a pat-down cannot determine whether a weapon may be present. The entry into the clothing can be no more extensive than necessary to locate and remove the suspected weapon for examination. As will be discussed in detail hereafter, an officer who has developed probable cause to arrest a person has much greater latitude in performing a lawful search of that person.​*

​*The Vehicular Pat-Down​*​*In Michigan v. Long, two officers patrolling a country road in a squad car late at night saw a car being operated at an excessive speed and in an erratic manner. Before they could stop the car it turned off the road onto a side road and swerved into a ditch. Long, the sole occupant of the car, met the officers at its rear. The driver's door remained open. Long, after two requests, produced his driver's license, and after a second request for the vehicle registration, started walking toward the open driver's door. The officers went along with him and before Long could enter the car they saw a large hunting knife on the vehicle's floorboard. They halted Long's motion, and suspecting that he might also have a weapon on his person, performed a pat-down search. They found no weapons. Suspecting that there might be other weapons in the car, one officer shined his flashlight into the interior, saw a pouch protruding from beneath the car's center armrest, and entered the car and raised the armrest to examine it. The pouch was open and was found to contain marijuana. This discovery prompted Long's arrest.​*​*In assessing the reasonableness of this warrant less entry and the limited search of Long's car, the Supreme Court approved the officers' actions by noting both the factual justification for suspecting the presence of weapons and the circumscribed nature of their search of the car's interior. The Court held that where officers reasonably suspect the presence of readily accessible deadly weapons in a lawfully stopped vehicle, they may make a limited search of the vehicle's interior for the purpose of locating and controlling the weapons. In performing such a search, an officer must restrict his examination to those places where readily accessible weapons might be concealed. This authorization presumably would not allow an examination of portions of the car beyond the passenger compartment.​*​*Extending the Duration of the Stop​*​*An investigative detention is different from an arrest in numerous ways, including the permissible duration of the seizure. Since the investigative detention is supported by a factual justification less than probable cause, it must be temporary in nature. For example, suppose an officer holds a car and its occupants in an investigative detention for a period extending beyond a few minutes and has not yet gathered facts amounting to probable cause to arrest or search; the officer must be prepared to show that the extension of time was necessary for legitimate safety reasons or for the completion of logical investigative steps that could reasonably be expected to be accomplished without substantial additional delay.​*

​*As the Supreme Court has stated, "In assessing whether a detention is too long in duration to be justified as an investigative stop, we consider it appropriate to examine whether the police diligently pursued a means of investigation that was likely to confirm or dispel their suspicions quickly, during which time it was necessary to detain the [suspect]." Clearly this statement sets no specific time limit on temporary detention. It does, however, emphasize the burden on the officer to demonstrate with facts the reasonableness of his actions.​*​*Arrest of Occupants​*​*Where persons who have been detained are in fact engaged in criminal behavior, the goal of the detention is to gather sufficient facts to justify an arrest. Presuming that the officer has statutory authority to arrest, a legal arrest requires that the officer possess facts at the time of the arrest that would cause a reasonable person to conclude that a crime probably has been committed and that the person arrested probably committed that crime. Once an officer has acquired probable cause to arrest, he may lawfully exercise much greater dominion over the person he has detained. The time limitation associated with investigative detention is no longer applicable so that the officer may hold the person a substantial period of time without concern for constitutional limitations. The officer may also use restraining devices, such as handcuffs, without a need for a specific showing of necessity, and may also relocate the arrestee with no particular showing of need. A full search of the arrestee's person is also authorized. These expanded powers are available to an officer at the commencement of a stop in the circumstances where an officer already has probable cause to arrest. As a result, a stop for the purpose of making an arrest can be very different at the outset than one that is performed to effect merely an investigative detention. Obviously, it is beneficial for an officer to know at the outset the purpose and justification for a particular stop.​*​*Search Incident to Arrest​*​*In addition to searching the person of an arrestee, officers may perform a search of the passenger compartment of the car as an incident to the arrest of an occupant so long as certain conditions are satisfied. First, the occupant's arrest must be a lawful, custodial arrest. Second, the search must be contemporaneous with the arrest, commencing no later than the time the arrestee has been placed safely under control. Third, the search must be conducted before the car is moved. Finally, the search must not exceed the scope allowed under this exception to the warrant requirement.​*​*The U.S. Supreme Court marked the boundaries of such a search in New York v. Belton. In Belton, an officer stopped a car because it was being operated in excess of the speed limit. The car was occupied by four men, including Belton. The officer asked the driver for his driver's license and the car's registration, and through questioning, learned that none of the occupants were the owner or were related to the owner of the car. During this time the officer smelled the odor of burning marijuana and saw on the floorboard of the car an envelope marked "Supergold," a term he associated with marijuana. He arrested all four men at this point for possession of marijuana and removed them from the car. He then removed the envelope from the floor of the car and found that it indeed contained marijuana. At this point he searched each of the men he had arrested, and then searched the passenger compartment of the car where he found a black leather jacket on the rear seat. In the pocket of the jacket he found cocaine.​*​*In passing on the reasonableness of this search, the Court denoted a "bright line" rule regarding the permissible scope of a search incident to arrest under these circumstances; the Court ruled that officers are constitutionally authorized to perform a full search of the car's passenger compartment, including a search of any containers found therein whether they are open or closed. Searches of areas beyond the passenger compartment, such as the trunk, and perhaps searches of locked containers located in the passenger compartment require some other justification if the search is to be lawful.​*​*This search authorization is a powerful tool for law enforcement. Its requirements are rigid, however, and delay of the search so that it is not contemporaneous with the arrest, or relocation of the car before the search is performed, will prevent its valid application.​*​*Vehicle Exception Search​*​*Under certain circumstances, officers may make an extensive search of a vehicle located in a public place without a search warrant. The first requirement for making such a search is that the officer possess facts that would cause a reasonable person to conclude that evidence of a crime or contraband is probably concealed in a vehicle. Second, the vehicle must be located in a place to which the officers have lawful access. Finally, the search must be restricted in scope to places where the evidence sought might be concealed (for example, an officer would not be justified in searching a small jewelry box where the item being sought is a shotgun).​*​*An example of such a vehicle exception search is found in United States v. Ross, where officers developed information from a reliable informant that a person named Bandit was selling narcotics kept in the trunk of a car parked at a specific address. The source stated that Bandit had just completed a sale out of the car and had told the source that he had additional narcotics in the trunk. The car was described as a "purplish maroon" Chevrolet Malibu with District of Columbia license plates. Officers immediately drove to the address they had been given, saw a Malibu that matched the description they had been given, but saw no one nearby. To avoid alerting persons on the street, the officers then left the area. Five minutes later they returned and saw the Malibu being driven on the street, saw that the driver matched the description they had been give of Bandit, and stopped the car. The driver was ordered from the car and searched (incident to his arrest), and the interior of the car was searched resulting in the discovery of a pistol in the glove compartment. At this point the trunk of the car was opened, one of the officers located a paper bag, opened it and discovered glassine envelopes containing white powder. The bag was left in the trunk which was then closed, and the car was driven to the police station. There the car was thoroughly searched, and $3200 in cash was located in a zippered leather case. The search of the trunk of the car, the paper bag and the leather case were approved by the Supreme Court as components of a valid vehicle exception search. The search of the bag and pouch were proper because they were both items that could contain narcotics.​*​*Two other aspects of the Ross facts are noteworthy. First, because the officers had probable cause to arrest the driver of the car before the stop began, they had immediate authorization to lawfully take full control of the man from the outset, and to conduct the contemporaneous full search of the passenger compartment incident to the man's arrest. Second, because the officers had probable cause to believe evidence of a crime was present in the car before the stop commenced, they also had immediate authority to search any place in the car where the evidence sought might be concealed. This search authority is not circumscribed by the rigid contemporaneousness requirement of the search incident to arrest exception so that under the vehicle exception a later search of the passenger compartment (as well as other places where the evidence might be concealed) conducted at a place other than where the stop occurred is still lawful.​*​*Officers are cautioned, however, that possession of probable cause to arrest is no guarantee of probable cause to search. Not infrequently an officer will possess probable cause to arrest an occupant of a car without having any facts indicating that there is evidence of a crime in the car. Under these circumstances, the officer's search authority will be limited to the contemporaneous search of the passenger compartment incident to the arrest, unless facts amounting to probable cause to search later come to light.​*​*Impoundment Inventory​*​*Frequently, for reasons of public safety and to protect the interests of the owner of a car, it is necessary for an officer to impound a car he has stopped. For example, where the car is stopped so that it is obstructing traffic or stopped in a place where it may not be safely parked and the driver has been arrested, the officer must take custody of the vehicle. Under such circumstances, an officer may legally examine the car and its contents so long as certain requirements are satisfied. The justifications for this examination include the need to protect the owner's property as well as the officer's interest in locating hazardous items, and also his need to verify what items are present so as to avoid later false claims.​*​*A lawful impoundment inventory requires first that the officer lawfully acquire custody of the vehicle. Consequently, both the legality of the stop and the necessity of taking control of the vehicle must be shown. Second, the officer must show that the inventory was conducted pursuant to a standard, uniformly applied inventory policy. Finally, the officer must show that his examination was within the scope of search allowed, that he restricted his examination to places where valuables or hazardous items might likely be concealed. This logically includes the passenger compartment, glove compartment, trunk, and the contents of any containers found therein.​*​*Plain View Seizures​*​*If during the scope of a lawful search of the types previously discussed an officer comes upon items that he has probable cause to believe are evidence, he may seize these items without a warrant. The officer must be prepared to show that when the item was observed, the officer was lawfully present in a place where he could make the seizure, and that upon observing the item, he had probable cause to believe that the item was subject to seizure.​*​*CONCLUSION​*​*Officers making traffic stops are confronted with substantial challenges and also with substantial opportunities to lawfully further investigative objectives. To meet these challenges and benefit from the opportunities, officers must have the necessary knowledge to keep their actions within constitutional limits. Such informed restraint will insure the admissibility of any evidence acquired, as well as protect citizens' legitimate privacy interests.​WHO RUNS DRUGS?​*​​​While drugs traffickers range in age from 14 to 75 and can be any race or gender, there are several combinations that seem to be the norm. While these indicators should not be your sole deciding factor in whether or not to ask for consent to search, they should most certainly be taken into account. 
ANYONE BETWEEN THE AGES OF 21 and 30 - Almost half of all drug traffickers fall into this age group. Approximately 30% of all traffickers are between the ages of 31 and 40. 
2 MIDDLE-AGED MALES ANY RACE - This is highly unusual, and dealers know this, so it's not often used. However, if you come across this situation, look for other indicators as well. They could be business men traveling together, but if that's the case, there should be some indication as to their work. Such as briefcases or extra business clothes in the back seat. Look at the whole picture though. If they have nice, new looking briefcases and old, ratty looking suits on, it doesn't quite go together and could be a cover up. 
1 FEMALE - Most females will not travel alone and if you see this it should be a major indication of trafficking. However, as usual, the traffickers have figured out that this looks suspicious and have gone to using 2 or more females as described below. Still though, keep your eyes open for a lone female driver. 
2 OR MORE FEMALES - Most of the time, women will have someone traveling with them. Sometimes they are going to music concerts or to visit friends or family. Most of the time there will be three or four going together to concerts. Most often than not they will have a user amount of drugs with them. Normally, if a woman is in her late teens or early twenties, and is traveling with another woman of the same age, it's a good indication that they may be running drugs. Most older women, 30 and up, will drive alone when trafficking, or they will have children with them as a cover. Children could be an indicator as well. How old is the child? Is he/she school age? If so, why isn't he/she in school?​​An Illinois Trooper got a young female and her young children driving a U-Haul. Over 1,000 pounds of marijuana was found in the back of the truck. If a woman is moving, she will more than likely have someone traveling in another car with her. Plus, if she states that she is traveling with someone, it's still unusual for the woman to be driving the U-Haul.
OLDER MAN/YOUNGER WOMAN - if there appears to be an age difference of more than 10 years, something is probably amiss. It could be a Dad and his daughter, or a Grandfather and granddaughter, but this is very rare. One big time dealer that got busted was in his 30's and had paid a 19 year old girl to travel with him. This same character also had telltale license plates, but they'll be more about him in Chapter 5. 
NICELY DRESSED COUPLES - this is a good indicator if your working highway interdiction as most people will not travel long distances in nice clothing. One load that got busted in Missouri was being hauled by a man in a business suit and a woman in an evening dress. What tipped the arresting Officers off besides their fancy outfits? They were from Mexico and the car they were driving was a newer model, with excessive mileage on it. 4,000 to 5,000 miles per month had been put on the vehicle. Further investigation revealed maps marked with past trips on it and first names written beside different cities. 150 pounds of marijuana was seized and after his $15,000 bond was paid in cash, he was never seen again. 
NATIONALITY INDICATORS - These indicators should never be used as the sole reason to stop or detain a person for suspected drug smuggling, but should be used in conjunction with other indications to increase probability. Most traffickers are either U.S. or Mexican nationals. Other nationalities with high incidents of trafficking are Cuban, Dominican and Jamaican. The number of Columbians trafficking in the U.S. has decreased, however, the number of traffickers from other South American countries and the Caribbean are on the increase. ​*HIDDEN COMPARTMENTS OF COMMERCIAL CARRIERS​*​​​You should go to a truck yard and inspect some semi tractor/trailers so will know when you see something on the outside that doesn't fit. Many times, truck drivers trafficking drugs count on the fact that you don't know what is supposed to be on a big truck and what isn't. Any type of custom-built canister mounted on the outside of a tractor/trailer can be a potential hiding place for drugs. Many times these canisters will even have pseudo working lines running from them into the truck, making it appear to be a working piece of machinery. The following are some of the external hiding spots commercial carriers use to hide illegal drugs in. 
AIR FILTERS/CLEANERS AND LUBREFINERS - These tanks can be found in three different areas, depending on the type of semi. An air filter can be mounted on the back of the cab, and there should be only one of them. If there are two, the other one could be hiding illegal drugs. On "streamliner" models, the air filter is usually mounted underneath the hood forward of the firewall. On other models, the air filter is usually mounted just forward of the passenger door under the window level. Occasionally, some tractors are equipped with two to three air filters, with one located under the hood and others externally mounted. Again, only one is necessary for safe operation of the vehicle. To test for the legitimacy of and air filter, hold a lit cigarette up to the filters intake. If smoke is sucked into the filter, the unit is functional. Two non-identical tanks mounted on the back of the cab will usually represent an air filter on the right and a lubrefiner on the left. A lubrefiner is unnecessary and obsolete because of the purity of refinement of today's lubricants. For the past eight years these devices have had to be custom ordered. If they are warm to the touch then they are functioning. An out-modeled lubrefiner is a perfect place to hide drugs. 
AIR COMPRESSORS - Tractor trailers must have one of these, with an air dryer, for braking purposes. Most carry the brand name "Bendix". Different classes of trailers require different compression capacities. At the most, one or two air compressors meet safety guidelines. Most tractor trailers can be equipped with three to four compressors for extra safety. If a driver routinely maintains and checks his equipment, the third and fourth are redundant. If one of these devices is being used to hide drugs, the canister will appear to be sealed and connected to the real compressor by phony connecting hoses and clamps. To test and see if an air compressor or dryer is phony, have the driver apply pressure to the brakes. As pressure is bled off the compressor should kick on to increase the pressure. When this is completed, the air dryer emits a blast of air, dumping moisture from the air lines. If the unit does not perform this dumping, then it is not operational. 
EXHAUST STACKS - A large amount drugs can be hidden inside a false or inoperable exhaust stack. Normally tractors have only one exhaust manifold which is located on the right side of the engine. A single stack is normally used because it causes "back pressure" and extends the life of a diesel engine. If a tractor has dual stacks, the left manifold will be cut into the right. Close inspection will determine if this is actually the case. Watch a truck, and if only one of the stacks emits smoke as the truck is pulling away from a weigh station or stop, then the second stack is probably bogus. 
TUBELESS TIRES - This is most risky for traffickers to use because of the danger of damaging the tires and the loss of the drugs. A tubed tire will always have a flat rim, while a tubeless tire has a noticeable hump in the rim. Look for this when inspecting tires for hidden drugs. 
FUEL TANKS - One or two tanks will be visible on customized rigs, each holding from 60 to 150 gallons. For a truck to "line haul" (going from coast to coast), twin 150 gallon tanks are normally used. A large fuel tank could be fitted with interior bulkhead, creating a false compartment to hide drugs in. These compartments are very difficult to locate and the same techniques should be used on semi tanks, as on normal automobile tanks. Access to these storage areas can be made either from under a step plate or underneath a running board. Fuel tanks attached to the trailer for refrigeration or heating units could be manipulated in the same manner. 
BATTERY BOXES - A normal tractor trailer is equipped with one battery box, containing two batteries, one for backup. A tractor needs only one battery to run, so the second battery could be used to conceal drugs. Customized tractors will have two battery boxes, creating even more space to hide drugs in. Many times, in the cases of trucks that go north in the winter, the dual battery boxes, with batteries in them, is not redundant. Closely inspect the batteries and cables to be sure they are not false. 
POWER DIFFERENTIAL - If a trafficker has a good mechanic, he could have the power drive fixed so that all drive power is transferred to the front drive axle only. This causes the second, or rear axle to continue to turn and appear completely normal. The junction box and the rear axle liner could be used to hide drugs in. Detection of this is difficult and there are a couple ways you can check. First, on ice or slippery conditions, the front tires would spin while the rear ones would not. Second, at a toll booth or weigh station, a trained eye can see the front tires "bite" into the pavement on take off while the rear tires would roll freely. 
AIR BAGS - You should be suspicious of air spring suspension bags if the trailer is equipped with both conventional springs and air spring suspension bags. Or, if the air spring suspension bags do not appear in pairs on each rear axle. 
HYDRAULIC SYSTEM - Normally a false system and hose configuration will be attached to the rear of the sleeper cab. If the system is real, power take off (PTO) controls can be found in the cab. In all probability, traffickers would not go to the trouble to install fake PTO controls in the cab. However, if PTO controls are found in the truck, they should be tested. 
FABRICATED HOOD STORAGE - There are many false cavities and compartments in the hood area, especially if the hood is made of fiberglass. To detect panels and doors concealing these compartments, the hood must be raised into it's 90 degree service position. 
UNDERNEATH THE CAB - A false compartment under the floor of the cab would be hidden from sight by the side panels which extend 4" to 6" past the bottom of the cab floor. This makes them difficult to detect. You may be able to detect these hidden compartments by crawling underneath the tractor. Once again, you will need to know what looks normal under a tractor, before you can accurately distinguish what is NOT normal. 
GRATE IN FRONT OF AXLE - Some traffickers may mount a tank under a grate that is in front of the front axle. There is no use for any tank you may see mounted in this area and it should be considered suspicious if there is one. 
FLATBED TRAILERS - Flatbeds can be modified so that the entire metal structure of the trailer is raised by several inches, creating an empty space perfect for hiding drugs in. The compartment will be between the bed of the trailer and the frame beneath. Look for boards on the flatbed that appear to have been pryed up and then screwed back down, or boards that have been cut. 
Now we're going to the inside of a tractor trailer, mostly in the cab. Because these cabs serve as on-the-road homes for up to two people, they contain many small compartments for storage and can many times be easily altered to store large amounts of drugs. Here are some of the hiding places for inside the cab of a big rig. 
SLEEPER COMPARTMENT - The sleeper compartment on most trucks measure 30" to 63" in depth and 80" in width. A 2" liner space can be found in the wall of the sleeper, usually filled with insulation. This insulation can be removed to create a hiding place for drugs. All you have to do is loosen the felt or leather interior wall liner and the compartment is readily available. A trafficker can conceal up to 500 kilos of cocaine in one of these spaces as the compartment can run the entire length and width of the sleeper. Sometimes there will be electronic switches concealed in the sleeper area for easy access to hidden drugs. 
TRACTOR DOORS - With the window rolled down, the hollow compartment remaining at the bottom of the door measures approximately 12" in height and the width of the door itself. This means the window will still function properly, even with a large amount of drugs hidden in the door. You can tap with your screwdriver on the door, listening for a hollow sound, the same as on a car. 
CAB STORAGE DOORS - These are found on the sides of the sleeper unit and offer access to storage compartments under the sleeper bed. The space is approximately 14" to 16" deep, extending the complete width of the sleeper unit. A couple fabricated bulkheads would hide a hidden compartment in this area from view. These type of hidden compartments can only be detected by measuring inside and outside dimensions. 
MISCELLANEOUS HIDING PLACES - Even though you will not normally find the big loads in these spots, they should always be checked for user amounts. They include many of the same places as in cars (headrests, glove boxes, etc.), but a big rig has many more nooks and crannies for hiding drugs in. Be sure to always check the storage compartments that are above the truck drivers head. There could be anywhere from one to three of four of these on any given truck. These are normally used to hold maps, log books and the like. These compartments are pretty deep, and you'll probably have to shine your flashlight back in them to detect any hidden drugs. Many truck drivers have small refrigerators on their rigs and they should be checked thoroughly as well. And don't forget to check luggage and duffel bags belonging to the driver and/or passenger. Since many rigs are customized, especially owner/operator trucks, there is no limit to the number of compartments that could be in one. Be sure to inspect everything very carefully. ​*MAJOR DRUG ROUTES​*​​The following are frequently used routes of travel for drug traffickers. If you patrol an area of one of these highways, your community may benefit from a drug interdiction program. In the case of each highway, you will most likely get illegal drugs on the eastbound side and drug money on the westbound side. Interstates that run north and south are normally used by traffickers to jump from one west or east bound interstate to another.​​Interstate 10 - Runs from Los Angeles, California, through Arizona and New Mexico to Houston, Texas. It then runs along the Gulf Coast all the way to Jacksonville, Florida. 
Interstate 20 - Runs from approximately Pecos, Texas, through Ft. Worth and on into Louisiana, Mississippi and Alabama. Then on to Atlanta, Georgia and finally Columbia, South Carolina. 
Interstate 40 - Runs from approximately San Bernadino, California through Arizona, New Mexico and Texas to Oklahoma City, Oklahoma. It continues on through Little Rock, Arkansas and Nashville, Tennessee. It then goes on to Wilmington, North Carolina. 
Interstate 44 - Runs from Oklahoma City, Oklahoma through Tulsa, Oklahoma and on into Springfield, Missouri and then up to St. Louis. Even though this is a rather short section of interstate, many traffickers use it as it connects to I-40, I-35, and I-135. 
Interstate 70 - This interstate comes off of Interstate 15 in Utah. It then runs through Denver, Colorado and on through Kansas to Kansas City. It also hits St. Louis, Missouri, then it goes through Illinois to Indianapolis, Indiana, then Columbus, Ohio and finally Baltimore, Maryland. 
Interstate 80 - Runs from San Francisco/Oakland, California area through the center of the U.S., hitting Salt Lake City, Utah, Omaha, Nebraska, and Des Moines, Iowa. It then continues on through Northern Illinois, Indiana, Ohio and Pennsylvania and finally to New York City. 
Interstate 95 - Runs from Miami, Florida up the eastern seaboard into Washington D.C. It continues up the seaboard from Washington D.C. all the way to New Brunswick, Canada, hitting many major U.S. source cities along the way, such as New York City and Boston. 
Interstate 5 - Runs from San Diego, California, north through California, hitting Sacramento along the way. It continues all the way up the west coast, through Portland, Oregon and Seattle Washington, into Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada. 
Interstate 15 - Runs from San Bernadino, California north through Las Vegas, Nevada, Salt Lake City, Utah, Idaho and Montana to the Canadian border. Interstate 35 - Runs from Laredo, Texas north through Dallas/Ft. Worth, then on through Oklahoma City, Oklahoma and intersects with the Kansas Turnpike in Witchita. 
Some traffickers are getting smarter about using secondary routes of travel. Some of the secondary routes include. 
Interstate 25 - Runs from southern New Mexico north to Montana. Intersects I-40, I-70, I-80 and I-90. 
Interstate 135 - Runs from the Kansas Turnpike north to I-70. 
Interstate 55 - Runs from approximately Baton Rouge, Louisiana north through Jackson, Mississippi, Memphis, Tennessee, St. Louis, Missouri and Springfield, Illinois. It then continues on into Chicago, Illinois. It intersects many major interstates along the way. 
Interstate 75 - Runs from Ft. Myers, Florida north to Atlanta, Georgia. It continues northward, intersecting many major interstates, until it reaches Cincinnati, Ohio, then Toledo, Ohio, and finally it makes its way into Detroit, Michigan, then on to the Canadian border. 
There are numerous interstates and highways that drug traffickers use, but these seem to be the most common, most likely because they're the largest and most heavily traveled. Remember, traffickers like to make as fast a trip as possible. If your patrol area contains part of an interstate or major highway, a drug checkpoint or a drug interdiction program may benefit your community and your department. Even if your interstate or highway is not considered a "major" travel route, you may want to test run an interdiction effort to see what comes about, especially now that Law Enforcement is becoming more aware of the major drug routes, and traffickers are changing to less traveled, non-major interstates and highways. Interstate 44, which runs through our neck of the woods, is really a very short interstate compared to most, but we still make thousands of drug arrests and drug and money seizures every year. You could too. 
Another thing to think about are the drugs coming into the US from Canada. Some of the "best" Marijuana with high THC levels is coming from Canada into the USA. All the adjoining states should be watched closely for drug traffickers coming from Canada. A few months ago it was reported that Heroin was coming from Canada going to Detroit, Michigan. This is just one example, and if your area of jurisdiction includes a highway or interstate coming out of Canada, you could have some big busts ahead of you.​*HIDING PLACES OF USER AMOUNTS​*​​​Many of the miscellaneous hiding places discussed at the end of chapter 6 are also excellent hiding places for user amounts. Some of the information in this chapter reiterates the information found in Hiding Compartments but some does not, and much of it pertains to vehicle searches. 
Inside film canisters, underneath the rubber cover on stick shifts, inside perfume bottles (liquid meth), inside fingernail polish bottles (they use the brush to put the drugs under their nose), on the sun visor; panels can be removed with two screws and the inside is filled with foam rubber that can taken out for drug hiding. Underneath the horn cover (most just pop off), in air bag compartments if the air bag has been removed or has gone off and never been repacked. This leaves an excellent hiding place for small amounts. Thermos bottles can be used for hiding drugs in and still have coffee or some type of liquid in them, but the drugs have to be in a sealed bag. Use your flashlight to look inside the thermos. The inner sole of shoes (they should pull up freely), inside the heels of shoes, inside stash cans (a list of these are included in the back of this book). Be sure to look closely at the cigarette lighters in cars. If it has a hole in the end, pull it out for examination. Companies now make small pipes that look exactly like a car cigarette lighter and fit into the space for your car lighter as well. Definitely check the lighter if you see a real one laying up in the dash or anywhere in the car. Anytime you see a cigar laying around in the car, check it as well. The inside of the cigar could be packed with marijuana instead of tobacco. These are called "blunts" and they are popular with African American drug users. Check all packs of cigarettes for an odd looking cigarette. It's actually a pipe made to look like a cigarette. It's the same length, white and is painted to look like it has a filter on the end. These are relatively easy to spot, as both ends have holes in them for smoking. Also be sure to check all packs for marijuana joints, which can be shorter than normal cigarettes and undetectable at a glance, as well as for drugs stuffed down inside the pack and in the cellophane wrapping on the outside. The majority of the time drug users will use the boxed cigarette packs, not the soft packs. 
On one search the only thing that was found was a small amount of marijuana and a couple hundred empty Marlboro packs indicating that the person may have been a drug dealer, using the empty packs to sell marijuana joints in. 
Earlier in this book we discussed marijuana being hidden in dog food bags. This is also a good place for offenders to hide user amounts of marijuana and powdered drugs. If you see a person traveling with a dog and a bag of dog food, check the bag of food. You will probably want to dump the food into a container to really check thoroughly. Depending on the type of drugs, a large amount could be concealed in the bag. If there is a K-9 carrying crate in the vehicle, be sure to check underneath the crate and check the crate itself for a false floor. Look closely at it to see if the inside floor is higher than the bottom on the outside. If you try to work your dog around a crate, you will probably not get a typical alert, especially if the crate contains a dog at the time. Remember, hiding places for user amounts are only limited to the offenders imagination and creativity.​*INDICATIONS OF DRUG USERS​*​​​The following are physical and psychological indications of drug use. Most of these are quite easy to spot. Sometimes marijuana use is harder to spot than other drugs, so descriptions have been included with it's indicators. ​*Indications of Marijuana Use...​*
Very bloodshot eyes - Pronounced veins in the eyeballs. 
Other Eye Indicators - No Nystagmus, pupil size normal or perhaps slightly dilated. 
Body tremors - Shaking as they hand you their license, registration, etc... 
Odor of marijuana in the vehicle - It will smell sweet, with a slightly burned odor. 
Disorientation - Unable to tell you where they are exactly, where they've been and/or where they're going. May also have time distortions, thinking it has been longer since an event than it actually has. (For example, they say they just left their friends house right down the street about 30 minutes ago. 
Relaxed inhibitions - This may fool you at first, because they seem so calm, but very few people are completely calm when being stopped for a violation. They may be very conversational with you. 
Difficulty in dividing or giving attention - They may have a hard time following their own story or listening to exactly what you tell them to do. They may have a hard time answering questions asked while they are retrieving their license and registration or performing other tasks for you. 
Dry Mouth - Unable to wet lips, causing the constant licking of lips. May cause them to mispronounce words or slur speech. ​*Indications of Cocaine (and Crack Cocaine) Use...​*
Perspiration and body odor 
Red face 
Itching of the skin 
Quick, animated movements, inability to sit still 
Sensitive to sound 
Heightened reflexes 
Time and distance disorientation 
Runny nose, walls of nostrils pale yellow 
Injection sites on arms and/or hands 
Constricted pupils 
Droopy eyelids 
Slurred speech 
Staggering gait 
Aggressive behavior ​*Indicators of Heroin Use...​*
Unable to feel pain 
Slow physical movements and reflexes 
Constricted pupils, slow reaction to light 
Slurred speech 
Blue discoloration of skin 
Dry skin 
Dry mouth 
Droopy eyelids 
Lowered body temperature, cold skin 
Goose bumps on skin 
Facial itching 
Slow respiration 
Low, raspy speech 
Heavy, deep breathing 
Flushed complexion 
Teary eyes 
Runny nose 
Irritability 
Hyperactivity 
Loss of concentration 
Nervousness ​*Indicators of Methamphetamine Use...​*
Very awake and alert 
Eye indicators: No nystagmus, pupils noticeably dilated 
Hair loss 
Rotten teeth 
Strong body odor 
Increased respiration 
Increased perspiration 
Hyperactivity 
Dark circles under eyes, indicating lack of sleep 
May be delusional or psychotic 
Anxious 
Talkative 
Euphoria and exhilaration 
Grinding teeth 
Redness to nasal area 
Exaggerated reflexes ​*Indicators of Hallucinogen Use...​*
Hallucinations 
Dazed appearance 
Disorientation 
Lack of coordination 
Body tremors 
Paranoia 
Difficulty talking 
Eye Indications: No nystagmus, pupils noticeably dilated. 
Hyperactive 
Perspiration 
Blank stare 
Repetitive speech 
Incomplete verbal responses 
Confusion 
Possibly violent and combative ​*Indicators of Inhalant Use...​*
Disorientation 
Slurred speech 
Residue of substance on face, hands and/or clothing 
Eye indicators - horizontal gaze, nystagmus usually will be present, vertical nystagmus may be present, pupil size generally normal 
Indicators of specific drug use are often hard to discern because so many of the symptoms for different drugs are alike. But, because your job is to take all illegal drugs off the streets, figuring out the exact drug being used is not so important. However, it is important when it comes to the safety of you or your dog. A dog getting a small amount of marijuana in its mouth will not hurt it, and definitely not kill it. But, a small amount of any other drug could be deadly to your dog and even you. Plus, knowing what type of drugs a person is on, tells you whether to be on your guard for possible violent or psychotic behavior.​*MISCELLANEOUS HIDING PLACES​*​​​These next few hidden compartments I'll discuss can be used to hide user amounts, and in many cases larger amounts of drugs. Especially if you're talking about any type of powdered drug, as you can fit more of it in a smaller area. Typically, anything can become a hiding place for the ingenious drug trafficker, but these are some of the most common, most overlooked areas.​​Many times a K-9 will alert to an area of a vehicle or home and the Officer will pass it off as residual odor and not perform a thorough search. I cannot stress enough the importance of trusting your dog every time he alerts! You'll see what I mean after reading about these creative hiding places.​​Inside radios, cassette tapes and players, battery chargers, electric and hand-held tire pumps, flash lights, thermos bottles and inside ice chests (they will often remove the inside of the ice chest, place their drugs, then put the inside back in. See if you can pull the inside out of ice chests to check for this.) Lipstick tubes, powder compacts, cigarette cases, cigarette packs, CD cases, shoe heels (they swivel), inside shoes and boots (the sole is removable), books with pages cut out, musical instrument cases (big hiding place for band members) and even inside the instruments themselves. Dummy pagers (they are worn on the belt, but are not workable, serving only as a hiding spot), pillows, hat bands, ball point pens and inside loaves of bread that the interior has been carved out of (Most K-9 handlers will pull their K-9's away from food. (Before you pull him away, see if he's going to alert on the food, or just sniff it.) Baby bottles, under babies in the baby seat, baby bottles, in the lining of suitcases and purses, film containers (this is a BIG one), cameras (Most Officers are reluctant to open cameras with film in them for fear of exposing the film and finding nothing. Find some place dark to check the camera and just feel around the inside without touching it. If you're using a K-9, lay the camera on the ground and then run the dog past it to check.) Video cameras and video tapes also serve as excellent hiding places.​​One big hiding place is inside sex toys. Seriously. These drug traffickers will try to think of the thing you don't want to touch or go through the most, and that's where they'll hide it. There's probably big loads of drugs going across country right now under 2 feet of cow dung. Anyway, one time I was assisting a Sheriff who was searching a woman's belongings looking for more cocaine (she had already given up some). In one of the suitcases, wrapped in a towel was an 18 inch long vibrator (dildo, stimulation device, whatever you wish to call it). Well, I didn't find any drugs, and I didn't handle the device except with the towel. But, wanting to see his reaction, I went over to my Sheriff friend and told him there were more drugs in the suitcase. He asked where at, and when I told him they were in the...ummm, device. He told me in no certain terms that they would stay there. It was funny pulling this little joke on my friend, but really, what better place to hide drugs. Places such as these should be checked just as any other possible hiding place. That's what they make rubber "snappy" gloves for.​​If you are searching a private residence, there are literally hundreds of places drugs could be hidden. Be sure to check under all couch and chair cushions and mattresses, in drawers, cabinets (especially out of the way or hard-to-access cabinets), inside metal tins and kitchen canisters, cigar boxes, jewelry boxes and the like. Also check behind the bottom plate on refrigerators and behind wall paneling. Most of these places you probably already know, but also check...​​Anything that can hollowed out, such as the handles of garden tools, shovels, etc., wooden fence posts or fire place wood, and yard ornaments made of cement. Computer cases (be very careful checking these), the bases of lamps and decorative statues, and in cans that serve only for the hiding of items, such as "stash cans". These cans will look like name brand products. They can be shaving cream, hairspray, spray paint, oil, beer or soda cans. Most of the time they will even dispense the proper product and be actual working cans. You can test the bottoms and tops of these with a quick twist to see if they screw off (be sure to try and turn in both directions as many have been made with the threads backwards). Any time you find a can laying around a car, be sure to test it, you may be surprised at what you find.​​My friend, there is no end to the hiding places you will find drugs in. When you search, do so with the intention of finding drugs. If you have reason enough to start a search, then do a thorough job of it.​​I have seen many times, trucks, trailers and autos stacked full of luggage and other items, a K-9 gave a good alert, yet because of the enormous amount of work involved, the Officers did not do a good search.​​Here's one more story about an incomplete search. A Trooper was helping out at a drug checkpoint and an auto came off the highway, trying to avoid the checkpoint they thought was just ahead on the highway they were traveling (of course, they ran right into the middle of it, which is the beauty of setting up checkpoints). There was reasonable suspicion, of course, since the person was obviously trying to avoid them by exiting the highway, so the Trooper asked for consent to search. It was refused, so the K-9 was walked around the vehicle and gave a positive alert. The people were mad as all get-out and did not want their car or belongings searched. Because of the K-9's alert, the Trooper had probable cause to search for drugs. Now, the woman in the car had her purse in the trunk of the auto which was being half-heartedly searched by the Trooper. The woman walked up, grabbed her purse and headed for the inside of the auto with it. The Trooper tried to grab it back, thinking she may have a gun. She pulled back on the purse, shoved the Trooper and a Deputy stepped in to help restrain her. She elbowed the Deputy and again struck the Trooper in the chest. BIG mistake on her part as she was assaulting an Officer of the Law. She was handcuffed and then the purse was searched. Nothing was found in it, and since nothing had been found in the auto or in the trunk, the Trooper was pretty shook up over the whole incident. He called his superior Officer out to find out what he should do, as they had nothing on the people except refusal to consent to search and assaulting the Officer. The woman was a college professor from a large university and the Troopers new some heck was going to be raised about it all. The Trooper needed something to get himself out of hot water with his superiors as well as something to help avoid a law suit with these people. They forgot all about searching the auto more, and were trying to figure out what they could do to quiet this whole situation down. At the time I was talking to a good friend of mine, a Deputy Sheriff working the checkpoint, about all of the commotion. I told him that they had not made a thorough search of the vehicle and that these people had come up the ramp, trying to avoid the checkpoint for a reason, and the Troopers needed to find out why. I asked him to go tell the Troopers to search the auto again with a fine-toothed comb to find out what these people where hiding. The Troopers listened to the Deputy and everything set out on the street. One Trooper happened to pick up a bag that was sitting behind the seat, within reach of the driver. Guess what!? Two loaded hand guns were in the bag. The Trooper was no longer in trouble, but would have been if they had not gone back to do the second search. My friend, if you start a search, do a good job, because if you don't find anything it may come back on you in the courts. Get your reasonable suspicion (checkpoints are excellent ways to obtain this) before you run a K-9 around the vehicle to get your probable cause to search, then search until you find something, or until you know for a fact there is nothing there.​*INDICATIONS OF LOADED VEHICLES​*​​​TYPES OF VEHICLES - Traffickers seem to prefer mid to full size vehicles. These include the Ford Taurus, Oldsmobile Cutlass, Pontiac Grand Am and Lincoln Town Car. Other frequently used cars are the Chevy Camaro, Chevy Lumina, Dodge Intrepid, Honda Accord, Cadillic DeVille and Toyota Camry. Pickup trucks and vans, whether they have a camper shell or not are used repeatedly for drug trafficking and money transportation. Keep your eye out for the Chevy Silverado, Dodge Ram and Ford F-150. Traffickers will almost always use rented or third party vehicles. Rarely is the authorized renter or owner of the vehicle present. 
TINTED WINDOWS OR SUNROOFS - these are used so Officers cannot see inside the auto. Most traffickers know the Law uses indicators to catch them and they don't want to make your job easy. 
OPEN WINDOWS OR SUNROOFS IN EXTREME WEATHER - most people do not ride with the windows down when it's extremely cold out unless they are trying to air out a vehicle. If there is a large load in the trunk, an enclosed auto will trap all the odor, letting it out only when the driver rolls down the window to speak with you. Many times the windows will be down because they just finished smoking a joint. I've hauled 2 pounds of marijuana in my dog training van before and I can smell it from time to time. I don't care for the smell, and I don't want my dogs getting accustomed to the odor, so I will open the windows and air it out. The same goes for drug traffickers and users. 
EXCESSIVE MILEAGE ON LATE MODEL AUTOS - the average person puts approximately 1,000 miles per month on a vehicle. Any more than this can mean that drugs are being trafficked in it, whether the person says the car belongs to him or not. Find out what they do for a living. Does it require long distance travel? If the car is a rental however, excessive mileage is not unusual, and it cannot be used as an indication. See below for rental car indications. 
RENTAL CARS - many drugs are transported across the U.S. in rental cars. It's becoming harder and harder to tell rental cars from normal ones at first glance. Most companies no longer brazenly display their name across the back bumper, due to the number of car jackings taking place. Instead, most companies now place very small bar code stickers in the back, drivers side windows. Look for this as your approaching the vehicle. Ask the driver for his rental agreement (it should be carried in the car with them). If the car is not rented in the drivers name, find out if the driver knows the name the car is rented under. If he doesn't, it is a very good indication of drug trafficking. If the driver can tell you who the car is rented too or if it's rented to the driver himself, further investigation for other indicators will be needed. 
CARS PULLING SMALL U-HAUL TRAILERS - this has become popular just recently. Most of the time, the traffickers will try to look like a family on the move. If you come across this, look for characteristics of drug traffickers in the driver and passengers, or conflicting stories of where they're going, where they came from, etc... Traffickers also use the larger U-Haul trucks many times, so keep your eyes open for these as well. 
TELLTALE LICENSE PLATES - we discussed earlier a 30 year old man trafficking with a 19 year old woman he had hired to make the trip with him. This same character had license plates that said "FIXER". Fixer of what? Needless to say, he wasn't a TV repair man or mechanic! Amazingly enough, some of these drug runners have been doing it for so long without getting caught that they become brazen enough to display these types of indicators. Look closely at personalized plates, they can tell a lot about the driver. 
CAR-TOP LUGGAGE CARRIERS - many traffickers will use luggage carriers on top of the car in the hope that drug dogs will not smell the drugs up high (and they're right, if the K-9 has not been trained to search high). Phelps County Missouri got 60 pounds out of a car-top luggage carrier. Many times there will be no luggage or bags in the back seat of the car, which is unusual for true travelers. 
BACK END OF AUTO SITTING TOO LOW - this is an excellent indicator of drug trafficking autos. When you're transporting hundreds of pounds of drugs in the trunk, it tends to load the auto down, causing it to sit low in the rear. Ask them what's in the trunk causing it to sit so low. Much can be gleaned from their answer, as they may not even realize it's sitting low and will be surprised when questioned about it. 
BACK END OF AUTO SITTING TOO HIGH - air shocks will cause a vehicle to sit higher than it normally should. Usually, the only vehicles that have air shocks should be on are those that have trailer hitches or 5th wheels. Air shocks are used on other vehicles to compensate for weighted down trunks or pickup beds. Many times, the trafficker will pump up the shocks too much trying to compensate for a heavy load, causing the car to sit higher than it should. 
UN-NEEDED AIR SHOCKS - if the car your stopping is not sitting unusually high, still check for air shocks as you approach the vehicle. The car could contain a load and the air shocks could be pumped up accordingly, leaving the vehicle looking normal. If you see air shocks on a vehicle that has no trailer hitch and looks as if it's sitting normally, then something is weighing down on those shocks. Definitely question the driver about it and possibly ask for consent to search. 
LOOSE OR NEW PANELING IN OLDER VANS AND BOX TRUCKS - if you see this indication, check for the following as well... 
NEW SCREWS IN PANELING OR SCREWS MISSING - this indicates that paneling has been removed for some reason, quite possibly to hide a load of drugs. Look for this on floor and door panels, trunks and running boards as well. This can also indicate a false wall in a box truck. Use your measuring tape for inside and outside dimensions to see if they add up. 
OLD REFRIGERATORS OR DEEP FREEZES IN THE BACK OF PICKUPS - almost always these will be tied shut. Meat salesmen will often have these deep freezes, but they won't be tied shut. 
WOODEN BOXES OR CRATES IN THE BACK OF PICKUPS - these will also be tied shut almost every time if they contain a load of drugs. If they are metal they will be welded shut and the entrance on the bottom or towards the front of the truck. ​*INDICATORS OF COMMERCIAL CARRIERS WHO RUN DRUGS​*​​​Some of the largest loads of drugs have been seized off of semi trucks and trailers. First I'll give you a few statistics. The average marijuana load seized from tractor-trailers is around 1,000 pounds. The average cocaine seizure is around 900 pounds and the average currency seizure is around $400,000. It's been found that approximately 75% of all drugs entering the United States are coming in through the southwest borders of Texas and Arizona and 70% of that is being carried in tractor-trailers. Approximately 60% of the drivers are Hispanic, 30% Caucasian, 5% African-American and 5% are other nationalities. The majority of the time, Peterbilt trucks are preferred over Kenworth for hauling illegal drugs in. This is due to the fact that Peterbilt trucks can be custom-ordered to the buyers specifications. The only thing the manufacturers control is the frame of the truck, the suspension system and all the sheet metal or aluminum work on the vehicle. Peterbilt tractors do not use sheet metal, instead they opt for the lighter weight materials such as aluminum and fiberglass. The typical tractor-trailer hauling drugs will probably be a late model, heavily equipped with customization features and rigged for all-weather long hauls (i.e. Oversized fuel tanks, sleeper compartment, etc.) This doesn't mean you should ignore other makes of tractor-trailers, only that you should pay special attention to these types. It costs around $170,000 for a typical tractor/refrigerated trailer with a 63" sleeper cabin. A 30% down payment is required before production will even start. For owner/operator rigs, there should be some logical source of income that could account for being able to put out such a large sum of money.​​Many time commercial carriers running drugs will spend a long amount of time (3 days or more) at one location, such as a hotel or truck stop, waiting for their load of drugs to arrive from the storage site. Most of the time the drugs will arrive in smaller trucks and be packaged in cardboard boxes. If you see a semi-truck staying at one place for an extended amount of time, you may want to keep your eye on him/her.​​Here are some indications of a commercial carrier who's hauling drugs: 
Owner/Operator rigs - not affiliated with a large trucking fleet, normally operated by two males. 
Driver/Passenger have criminal records - pay special attention if they have been previously arrested on drug charges! 
Older trucks/trailers - normally used in cases where the ONLY thing the truck hauls is drugs, never hauling any legitimate loads. 
Fraudulent or lack of adequate documentation 
No consignee or fictitious consignee - if they have a consignee and you are suspicious, call the consignee to verify the load. 
Most commonly from New Jersey, New York, Illinois, Florida, Texas, Arizona and California. 
Light and or inexpensive cargo - this allows the driver to unload the rig by hand (if they are also carrying a legitimate load) without the risk of detection from backing into a commercial off-load site. 
Usually coming from and headed to cities with large populations - if the rig is headed from one small town to another, in all probability it is not trafficking drugs. 
The driver should always provide the following paperwork for inspection: 
Medical card 
Bill of Lading (cargo and destination) 
Commercial Driver's License (CDL) 
Log Book (drivers involved with trafficking will keep two log books, one for the police if stopped and the second for the trafficking organization.) Loads being carried by drug traffickers are not normally cost effective. Usually, your typical driver will not, under any circumstances, haul their trailer empty, one way, to pick up an inexpensive load, but traffickers will. Most of the seizures made involved a cargo of produce/perishable goods. A load of produce is very inexpensive and if the load is lost or seized there is not a large amount on money lost by the trafficker. Also, rigs that haul produce are exempt from many of the permits required by rigs that haul heavy equipment or hazardous material. Traffickers believe that Officers will not readily search the inside of a trailer hauling produce, as they do not want to assume liability if the perishable produce is ultimately spoiled. 
Most often the drivers are Latin, either Columbians, Cubans, Puerto Ricans or Mexicans. If the driver is Columbian, Cuban or Puerto Rican, the load is probably cocaine. Mexican drivers are more likely to transport marijuana and in some cases heroin. Even though the majority (97%) of trafficking incidents with commercial carriers were unarmed confrontations, most drivers should be regarded as carrying weapons of some type. Even legitimate commercial carriers normally carry protection of some type in their rig.​​*INDICATIONS OF DRUG TRAFFICKERS​*​​​This section includes physical indicators you will see in the car as well as verbal and physical indications of the traffickers themselves. First we'll address the former.​​RADAR DETECTORS - you don't see too many traffickers using this method, as most do not plan on speeding. But when you do see one, you will normally see tinted windows and a CB as well. These are the serious traffickers that have made a living running drugs for quite awhile. 
CB RADIOS - you will see this a lot as traffickers like using them to listen to truck drivers, who pretty much know where the Law is at. Many will tire of hearing the chatter on their CB's and will turn them off. That's when they get caught at checkpoints. There have been many caught at checkpoints who had their CB's off. If they hadn't, then they would have known about the checkpoint, because the truck drivers see the signs and talk about it. I timed it one time on I-44 in Missouri and I-40 in Tennessee. No less than every 8 minutes you'd hear a truck driver telling his buddies how to avoid the drug checkpoint. 
PAGERS - you can't see a pager from the highway, but after the stop is made, look to see if there is one present anywhere in the car. Ask the driver about his job and what it is he does. See if the pager might fit into his work. If the person is unemployed, the pager should be very suspect. Most traffickers will not connect your questions with their pager. If his job does not require one or if he is unemployed, ask him point blank why he has one. You can get a reaction here, because if it's drug related, there will probably be some stammering and lying. If you get consent to search, look at the numbers on the pager. If it doesn't contain any full numbers, but just code numbers, then definitely be sure to do a thorough search. Also, if you make an arrest, you can use the pager to find out what numbers have been sent to it and from where. His connections will be recorded. This could be evidence for you in court, if you make a follow up arrest.
I will add here some information that most departments like. Where the big money comes from is with the follow up arrest. In most cases, the mules (or traffickers) only have enough money to travel with and will not get paid until the end of the delivery. Some times the mules will also deliver the money back to the supplier. Do a follow up on every case that you can. 
CELLULAR PHONES - if you see this, the question should be the same as with a pager...what is this guy doing with a cellular phone. Does he fit the type? A large majority of drug traffickers have a phone with because they're supposed to call their connection, report their location and let them know everything is OK. They will have a set time to do the calling. If you're going to be doing a follow up, it's very important that you find out if the mule was supposed to make any calls to the connection. This point is illustrated well here...In one bust made, the mule had appointed times he was to call his connection to let them know all was OK. He would travel evenings and nights, from 7pm to 7am and would sleep through the morning. His call in times where 7am before he went to bed, 2pm when he got up, and then 7 pm again that night before he hit the road. He got arrested around noon one day and was trying to roll for the department. But in processing the case, the guy was not allowed to call his contact at the 2pm time and when he called late, they refused the load suspecting something was wrong. The follow up case was lost because someone did not understand the importance of those phone calls. The contacts felt it was better to lose a load of drugs than go to jail. Always find out what your arrested trafficker is supposed to be doing if you plan on making a follow up.
If for some reason the mule won't roll, you can hit redial on the cellular phone and it will ring the last number called. Some traffickers will even store the frequently called numbers in the phones memory. Get these numbers and find out where they are located. Again, this could be evidence for you in court if you do have a follow up case. ​Now we will discuss verbal and physical clues the trafficker may give. These clues indicate deception of some sort on their part. It is best to have the subject standing to properly assess these indications.​
_Physical Indications_ 
Facial Ticks 
Lack of Eye Contact 
Exaggerated Movements/Yawning 
Sweating 
Shaky Hands 
Putting Hands in Pockets 
Wiping Face Constantly 
Running Hands Through Hair 
Visible Heartbeat 
Rapid Breathing 
Overall Body Shaking 
Constant Shifting of Body Weight From One Foot to the Other 
_Other Indications of Deception_ 
No Eye Contact 
Raised Head 
Hand to Nose 
Movement Away From Officer 
Hand Over Mouth 
Phony Smile 
Dry Mouth 
Tightness of Lips 
Pulling On Ear 
Stroking the Chin 
Crossing the Arms or Legs (protective move) 
_Verbal Indications_ 
Key Phrases Used By Subject: 
Honestly... 
Truthfully... 
To tell the truth... 
Not that I know... 
May God strike me (loved ones) dead... 
As God as my witness... 
I swear to God... 
_Also Look For:_ 
Shaking Voice 
Rapid Speech Patterns 
Incomplete Sentences 
Breathlessness 
_Stalling Methods_ 
Sudden Change in Attitude or Behavior 
Loss of Recall 
Less Than Positive Answer 
Attempts to Prove Truthfulness 
_Truthful Person:_ 
Will Take It Personally 
Will Acknowledge Being Upset 
Immediate Reaction 
May be Subject to Verbal or Physical Attack 
Not Very Forgiving or Understanding 
_Deceptive Person:_ 
Will Not Take It Personally 
Will Not Admit Being Upset 
Will Rationalize Action of Officer 
Quick to Forgive 
No Verbal or Physical Attack 
Supporting Statements ​*MASKING ODORS​*​​​As you walk up to a vehicle and begin to question the driver, have your nose be on alert for strong or heavy odors coming from the car. These odors are called masking odors. Most all drug offenders, whether they're using drugs or trafficking them, use masking odors. These are odors used to cover up the overwhelming scent of drugs. With drug users, it's an attempt to cover up the scent escaping the car as you approach. With drug runners, it's normally an attempt to fool drug dogs. While a dogs nose is able to "see" through these odors, as a human, all you can do is use them as an indication of illegal activity. If you smell any of these, further investigation may be needed.​​Here is a list of commonly used masking odors. These are also some of the strongest and easiest for you to detect.​​FABRIC SOFTENER - will be wrapped around the illegal drugs, especially marijuana, to hide the odor. 
TALCUM POWDER - normally sprinkled around the drug packages. Use caution here, as what looks like talcum powder could be a chemical that will ruin your K-9 or even you! 
RED OR BLACK PEPPER - usually scattered all over the floor and around the drugs. They are trying to shut down the K-9's nose and cover the odor at the same time. While it may burn your K-9's nose, it will not hide the scent of drugs from him. 
RED PEPPERS - one time I helped search a semi-truck that had peppers scattered all over it. Unfortunately, the drugs had been delivered just before the truck was stopped, but the red peppers alerted the Officers that this was a drug runner so they could watch for him on later dates. Just recently on I-44, 6,500 pounds of marijuana was seized from a semi-trailer that had red peppers scattered all over the top of the load. 
COFFEE - this is one used in mostly small amounts unless you're dealing with a commercial carrier. The drugs will be wrapped and inside a 2 pound coffee can. Dogs trained with coffee as a masking odor will still alert on the drug odor coming from these containers. 
ORANGES - sometimes oranges will be used. If you find a case or large amount of oranges in the trunk of an auto, look farther as they could also have drugs hidden in with them. 
BARS OF BATH SOAP OR BOXES OF DISH SOAP - often times liquid soap will be placed between layers of plastic wrapped around bundled drugs. Check inside boxes of powered soap. 
PERFUMES - poured around where the drugs are located. Look in these places first. 
INCENSE - Roane County Tennessee got 1,100 pounds of marijuana that was packed in with candles and incense. 
DETERGENTS - this will be in the outer wrappings of packages of drugs. 
GREASE - this will be mostly in packages that are wrapped with several layers of plastic wrap. A coat of grease is added in between the layers. Again, this does not hide the scent from K-9's. 
CEDAR SHAVINGS - I have not seen much of this, but if you get a truck with a load of cedar in the back, dig through it some or run a dog around it, as this would be a great place to conceal drugs due to the strong odor. 
BAGS OF DOG FOOD - this can be used as a masking odor and the bags themselves act as a good hiding place. A department locally made a raid on a dealers farm home. They searched to no avail in the barns, house and out buildings. No drugs were found. Then one of the Officers opened up the refrigerator to search. On the bottom shelf was a 5 lb bag of dog food, but it wasn't the kind that was supposed to be refrigerated, it was just pellets. He opened it up and inside, with dog food, found tightly packed marijuana. Then the bells went off, because in the barn there were several bags of dog food. After a second look at the bags in the barn, they came away with close to a ton of marijuana. It would never had been found if that one Officer hadn't decided to look closer at that first bag. If you find bags of dogfood in a car and there's no dog present, or even if there is, you may want to look a little closer. 
MOTHBALLS - very strong, chemical odor. For those that do not know, mothballs are used in storage closets to keep moths away from clothing. There is no reason this smell should be present in a car. Smell a package of mothballs the next time you go to the store so you can recognize this odor if you come across it. 
CARPET FRESHENERS - again, a very strong odor. You may still be able to see the white powder from it scattered on the floor and/or seats of a vehicle. 
LETTUCE, CABBAGE, CELERY, ONIONS - coming from the southern and western states are semi-truck loads of drugs hidden in with these vegetables. Many of the loads do contain good vegetables, but in most cases the drug runners will buy a bunch of spoiled vegetables, as they dispose of the cover load after the drug load is delivered. The drugs will be buried under this produce and some may even have crates with ice on top. Most Officers will not crawl back into a load like this as they don't want to soil their uniforms, and most of these loads are kept very cold with reefer units, making it a very uncomfortable search. Drug traffickers know this and utilize it. 
HANGING AIR FRESHENERS - this is a big one. Almost every drug dealer and user will have air fresheners hanging from their rear-view mirror or just around the car somewhere. Many times they will have more than one and normally the pine scented, pine tree shaped fresheners are most common. One Officer I know says this is a "felony forest" when he sees more than one hanging up. It's a good indicator to watch for, even as you drive your patrol route. 
ETHER/AMMONIA - both of these can shut down a dogs nose, but cannot cover up the scent of drugs. If a dog gets a nose full of either of these he will start sneezing and coughing. It burns his nose. If you smell either of these, I suggest not working your dog on it unless it's a "have to" case. If this happens with your dog, put him up and make a complete search of the vehicle. ​
*
*​*

*


----------



## lampshade (Mar 25, 2009)

Great thread alot to read i got more to read later in the day. Also you should mention some drug dog handlers like to trigger or signal their dogs to scratch or react in order to search the car. For example if you deny a search they will walk the dog around the car. Make sure the handler is quite during the sniffing, do not allow him to excite or alert the dog. You will see handlers saying under their breath; "get it boy", "whats that", or "wheres it at". DONT ALLOW THIS, SPEAK UP. It excites the dog into thinking hes going to get his toy (which is how they are rewarded dogs for alerting to drugs) so the dog will scratch or bark at anything to get its toy. Dogs arnt dumb. So be aware of this. Lamp.


----------



## Brabb (Mar 27, 2009)

Good ass shit man, You can learn a lot from all that
Thanks Bro


----------



## loudpackluver (Mar 27, 2009)

lampshade said:


> Great thread alot to read i got more to read later in the day. Also you should mention some drug dog handlers like to trigger or signal their dogs to scratch or react in order to search the car. For example if you deny a search they will walk the dog around the car. Make sure the handler is quite during the sniffing, do not allow him to excite or alert the dog. You will see handlers saying under their breath; "get it boy", "whats that", or "wheres it at". DONT ALLOW THIS, SPEAK UP. It excites the dog into thinking hes going to get his toy (which is how they are rewarded dogs for alerting to drugs) so the dog will scratch or bark at anything to get its toy. Dogs arnt dumb. So be aware of this. Lamp.


You cant stop a cop from doing that.


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2009)

Dont carry more than you can swallow...


----------



## SayWord (Mar 28, 2009)

wow. need to come back to this. i like the part about air fresheners, its a "felony forest" if there is more than one air freshener hangin together. i know i have like four.


----------



## xXMaslanXx (Mar 28, 2009)

About mothballs you said in your post "There is no reason this smell should be present in a car." 

I have an older car that I keep in storage, a 70' chevelle ss. I use Mothballs the keep rats and yes moths away....and when ever I take it out to the track thats all you can smell....well until I start smokin the tires


----------



## DR.LEMON (Mar 30, 2009)

wow great thread kudos man ...1/2 i knew already the other 1/2 is news to me


----------



## whulkamania (Apr 9, 2009)

Can you please make the text smaller?

Thanks.


----------



## weedman013 (Apr 10, 2009)

if you do carry more than you swallow make sure your driving in the rain cause thats when your least lilely to get pulled over that cop that turned to our side aahhhh i cant remember his name right now sugested it idk what to beleave though


----------



## whulkamania (Apr 10, 2009)

weedman013 said:


> if you do carry more than you swallow make sure your driving in the rain cause thats when your least lilely to get pulled over that cop that turned to our side aahhhh i cant remember his name right now sugested it idk what to beleave though


You are thinking of Barry Cooper.


----------



## weedman013 (Apr 15, 2009)

whulkamania said:


> You are thinking of Barry Cooper.


 thats right thank you!!


----------



## TheHighClub (Apr 25, 2009)

wow very informative thanks now i remember why i hate cops "Anytime you see a cigar laying around in the car, check it as well. The inside of the cigar could be packed with marijuana instead of tobacco. These are called "blunts" and they are popular with African American drug users."


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Apr 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaW_lwrs-Rk&feature=player_embedded

here is a good video!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grassified (Apr 26, 2009)

TheHighClub said:


> wow very informative thanks now i remember why i hate cops "Anytime you see a cigar laying around in the car, check it as well. The inside of the cigar could be packed with marijuana instead of tobacco. These are called "blunts" and they are popular with African American drug users."


hahahahaahahah


----------



## tokinman (Apr 28, 2009)

> You cant stop a cop from doing that.


i have heard the complete opposite. cop comes to your car and asks if he can search.. call your atty and tell him you are concerned the officer is going to make the drug dog "false alert". cops know people know what this is and if they know you know they back off normally. esp if you tell him your atty needs to be present before anything happens. cops bully and get away with bullying those who do not know the law.. 
not saying it won't ever happen but exercise your rights.. cops are there to serve and protect, sometimes they need to be reminded of that.

there was a video i used to have on my pro pot myspace called know your rights or something on that line. it was a great free informational video that helped explain some stuff. also that barry guy (never get busted) who used to be dea, talks about the triggering of dogs and things you can say to "deter" the cop, and let the cop know that you know the shady shit they are trying to pull.


----------



## eversmokedDumpster (May 12, 2009)

might sound like a bad idea but claim you or your your children have sever allergies to pet dander kept drug dogs from finding my stash, almost shit myself when it was a k-9 unit that pulled me over, i said i was fine with him taking a look, i know its risky but if you have a great stash spot its all gravvy, took 5 minutes then i was free to go. worth a shot if your put in the position , just sumthin to think about


----------



## CapTainCrunchBerry (May 13, 2009)

i dont think you had to write everything about how the procedures are done... a lot to read , tips were helpful but i recommend somebody to just google it.. that way you wouldn't have to read size 40 font lol


----------



## squirrelfooker (Jul 14, 2009)

INDICATORS: One indicator is that a display model battery case filled with drugs is probably lighter than a normal 12 volt battery. Another is to test the battery by placing a metal bar across the positive and negative terminals.

That would be the best story about being pulled over ever.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jul 14, 2009)

I got away with an ounce in between my butt cheeks =D.


----------



## Matty Matt (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello all!

I can't help but notice after reading everything, that every man, woman, and child is made into a suspect. 

Women traveling alone - women traveling in groups - people with peppers and onions in their vehicle - people with oranges in there vehicle - people with children in their vehicle - people that are nervous - people that are NOT nervous - good smelling cars - people dressed in nice clothes - people who smoke cigars - business men with new brief cases - etc, etc. etc.

These ridiculously BROAD guidelines make it possible to justify searching ANY vehicle they come across.

It looks to me like they've taken these policies straight from: "The Gestapo's Big Book of Paranoia Vol. 1" & "The Secret Police Files of Sgt. Stadanko"


----------



## maurice*del*taco (Aug 13, 2009)

i hate the police! after they bust you they will just snort all 3 kilos of coke they found on me


----------



## kmoo (Sep 3, 2009)

weedman013 said:


> if you do carry more than you swallow make sure your driving in the rain cause thats when your least lilely to get pulled over that cop that turned to our side aahhhh i cant remember his name right now sugested it idk what to beleave though


or have boobs. i've only been pulled over a couple of times in my life but i should have probably been arrested both times lol boobs will get you out of most of these situations


----------



## kmoo (Sep 3, 2009)

Matty Matt said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't help but notice after reading everything, that every man, woman, and child is made into a suspect.
> 
> ...


good point, i like you lol


----------



## sniggers (Sep 23, 2009)

kmoo said:


> or have boobs. i've only been pulled over a couple of times in my life but i should have probably been arrested both times lol boobs will get you out of most of these situations


I tried showing my boobs...cop said, "Step out of the car sir..."


----------



## Mushmind62 (Sep 24, 2009)

I lived in an area that a highway went from state to statr and a city that was vary popular stop for heroin and crack bla bla bla. The state police know this , so anyone with the wrong color lic. plate was suspected of transportin drugs . The states are Mass. Vt. @ New Hampshire. The k-9 unit is ready at anytime. My girlfreind danced in one of the "bad" citys (a boobie bar , and in bad end of town). We would be followed EVERYTIME they say us ndrive by them. I had them go through my car 5 times with the dog. NEVER found anything. Dog scratch my door jumpin in throw window, spilled a new coffeee I just bought all over the car. Would 2 out of the 5 times did not give me a reason for search. They knew my girlfreind was a stripper. They accused her of stuffin coke in her "coochie" she pulled her pants down on side of highway!haha And since I had to drive this rd everyday, I only complained to their supprvisers. One time they had 5 (!) cruisers just on us! They had a head on crash up the highway. They had noone to get there fast cause they were messin with me. They got in trouble that time. Well, as much as they could get into. They would leave us alone for a month or so. I never carried anything in the car, cause dogs can smell anything. Watch the cd "never get busted" by the x cop. He was a drug cop. Worth watchin.


----------



## Imakehos (Sep 24, 2009)

This will def help someone out.


----------



## nj12nets (Sep 24, 2009)

man I'm not gonna go into it but I had a close call with a dog...god was keeping the smell from his nose cause ooo lord that dog should've been smelling one of many things and ripping the car apart ...thank god for miracles


----------



## I_Miss_OG (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow good find seeing as this has been dead for awhile.... but informative. Figured I'd bring 'er back from the dead


----------



## I_Miss_OG (Feb 28, 2010)

weedman013 said:


> *The use of Narcotic Detector Canines​*
> CONDUCTING THE CANINE SEARCH OF A VEHICLE:
> 1. Contraband is most frequently hidden in relatively few locations on vehicles.
> 2. All searches of vehicles (as with any search) should be conducted according to a plan.
> ...




Figured I'd fix the size 40 font problem while I was at it.


----------



## itnoSINsemillia (Mar 19, 2010)

"Anytime you see a cigar laying around in the car, check it as well. The inside of the cigar could be packed with marijuana instead of tobacco. These are called "blunts" and they are popular with African American drug users."


Really, is this for real?? wtf thats racist first of all and second im white and i LOVE blunts so im a little offended haha. Cops are so ignorant.


----------



## sjm234 (Apr 5, 2010)

or you could move here to Colorado and not have to worry about anything on that list
great thread though


----------



## corners (Aug 27, 2010)

Great read, Refreshing. It seems some of the stuff they teach them seems very iffy with their stereotypes and the way they profile people. Like when they listed who looks like a drug dealer and the mix up of people they were with, 1 girl, 2 girls, a guy and a young girl just seems all frigged up to me. I me an really, a guy and a chick 10 years his junior could be a drug dealer? What about the 2 chicks or more heading to a concert usually carry user amount of drugs is funny.

Why are the cops even wasting so much time and effort on users in the first place? Too lazy to do their jobs so they leave it up to the idiot who just got arrested and wants to save his own skin to do their jobs. No wonder why we are the prison capital of the world.


----------



## 562FireK (Aug 27, 2010)

Was this taken out of a police guidebook? I know someone who got their hands on one, and they had all this information, it was awesome. It disappeared though, inside the book it said it's illegal to possess unless your a cop. Lol


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 27, 2010)

lampshade said:


> Great thread alot to read i got more to read later in the day. Also you should mention some drug dog handlers like to trigger or signal their dogs to scratch or react in order to search the car. For example if you deny a search they will walk the dog around the car. Make sure the handler is quite during the sniffing, do not allow him to excite or alert the dog. You will see handlers saying under their breath; "get it boy", "whats that", or "wheres it at". DONT ALLOW THIS, SPEAK UP. It excites the dog into thinking hes going to get his toy (which is how they are rewarded dogs for alerting to drugs) so the dog will scratch or bark at anything to get its toy. Dogs arnt dumb. So be aware of this. Lamp.


Yes they are smart...most good dogs have had the snot corrected out of them for making mistakes...A good dog and handler also take pride in positive hits as this makes the probable cause stick in court...that being said, a good dog can be quite expensive, and podunk pig may not be able to afford a good dog...like if you see a retriever doing drug work!!! And although a good dog CAN do the work without handler help, the pig is just working his dog in drive.



loudpackluver said:


> You cant stop a cop from doing that.


yup!



Matty Matt said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I can't help but notice after reading everything, that every man, woman, and child is made into a suspect.
> 
> ...


HaHa!



sniggers said:


> I tried showing my boobs...cop said, "Step out of the car sir..."


HeHe!!!


----------



## sfl420 (Aug 28, 2010)

Very Informational. Will be taken to heart. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Cali chronic (Oct 24, 2011)

Anyone know about hemp oil and scent? For real, not speculation. 

I study Ayurveda and am moving cross country from Cali and it is a staple in my medicine box, I have few pounds I want to reduce into Oil and have it in my arsenal. I am moving to a state that skins you alive for cannabis. 

Never the less I stick to myself and am not worried about anyone finding it other then the drive across country. Since America is not America anymore and more like the USSR.

I was going to reduce the cannabis to oil and roll from there. I got seeds and lights if I want to fire it up on the other end of the tunnel but rightfully so I was not really planning on growing in a state that skins you alive for pot. I would move, grow and move back again. I am moving because of the failure of our Government and lack of jobs so I must live where it is cheaper, sadly enough.

I had considered tossing it sealed good, into the moving van, in buried in boxes but with all this Dog stuff and no more Constitution I am a bit concerned. Do not want the moving company to call me up as say "Hey Asshole you got a problem" Ya know.


----------

